# My Stock turbo tuning guide



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes!*

The sole purpose of this guide is to go through in fair detail what it takes to get as much power out of a KO3/KO3S as possible in a reliable way. I’ve had experience with a 2001 GTI 1.8T of my own, and now with my girlfriend’s 2004.5 Jetta GLI 1.8T. We’ve recently dyno’d her car on a DynoJet and made 258whp and 322wtq, which to date, seems to be the highest dyno numbers anyone has ever achieved on the stock turbo. Therefore, I feel that going through the performance mod list would be very beneficial to anyone looking to crank some numbers instead of going straight to a bigger turbo.
When I first started modding my GTI, I learned just about everything from Dizzy, aka QuickKO3Crap. I owe a lot to him as he set me in the right direction on what types of mods to do and what works/doesn’t work. Then, as I went on and performed these mods myself, I gained my own experience and knowledge of how everything works together and what makes my girlfriend’s Jetta a powerful yet reliable car to drive everyday.
So let’s begin shall we? I’ll be dividing up this write-up mod by mod, assuming whoever reads this will be starting from any point in performance modifications, whether you are completely stock or you have a good number of mods already done.
*1. CHIP: ($500 NEW)*
This is by far the most important modification one can/should do to a 1.8T, right out of the get-go. You will find that some people have just done a diode mod, manual boost controller (MBC), and a higher bar fuel pressure regulator (FPR) to achieve chip-like boost levels. Personally, I’ve never gone this route and think that to get where I’ve gotten, a chipped program is an absolute must. If you want to get the most out of your stock turbo, you need some good programming. Custom is great, but you shouldn’t do it unless you have every other mod done, as your tuner will be able to make use of all your other parts and get more power. Therefore, you have to choose between the *now 5 available*: APR, GIAC, REVO, *Unitronic, & Tapp(Eurodyne)*. I’ve never been a fan of APR’s programming. It makes decent power, but it just isn’t aggressive enough. REVO seems to be quicker than APR, and they have the Stage II that uses an SPS Controller so you can adjust boost and timing yourself. When I had my GTI, I ran an old GIAC file. The only person who was quicker than me was a friend with another GTI that still to this day runs GIAC X+, which is their latest file. Now, my g/f’s GLI is also running X+. I’ve yet to see an X+’d car lose to REVO or APR with similar mods. So my suggestion to you is to find the nearest GIAC dealer. You’ll get the most aggressive file for your car. *If super aggressive isn't something you're after, I've been in quite a few Unitronic cars, ranging from their Stage 1 up to Stage 2, and all pull extremely well. I have zero experience with Tapp(Eurodyne), and thus can not comment on it. Keep in mind also when choosing a software provider that you use either a local shop or one you trust to help you with possible problems that may arise. Also, if planning on going with a bigger turbo setup in the future, realize that both Unitronic and Tapp(Eurodyne) offer credit toward a Big Turbo file if you currently have a stock turbo file. Therefore, you aren't paying full price twice.*
As for the extra options provided, that’s soley up to you. If you have access to a lap top that HAS A 9 PIN SERIAL PORT, don’t bother with the Race file, as you can make timing adjustments using a free program called Lemmiwinks. *Unitronic also has a similar program called UniSettings, available for download on their website. This program does all the same functions and controls as Lemmiwinks, however it is to be used with a USB cable, not a serial. This is beneficial to those of you with newer laptops that don't come equipped with a serial port.* If you’re not one to mess with things, then get the Race file. This allows you to get the most out of putting in 100 octane gas. The valet mode will cut power to keep others from beating on your car. If you ever plan on using an MBC, you can do that yourself. Get what you think is worth it to you.

*2. EXHAUST: ($500-1000 NEW)*
A quality turboback exhaust system is another great mod to do right away. The stock system is extremely restrictive, especially the downpipe. If you’re modding one part at a time, do a bigger downpipe FIRST, as you’ll see the bigger gain from this. There are arguments up and down about which is better: 2.5” or 3”. Some think 3” is overkill, and they’re wrong. I had a 3” on my GTI, my friend has a 3” on his GTI, my g/f’s GLI has a 3”…never a problem. The 3” systems are a little bit louder, but sound has a lot to do with whether or not your exhaust comes with a catalytic converter, resonator, and/or muffler. There are some cheap systems and some expensive. GHL is QUALITY, and they have a lifetime warranty. You can buy a downpipe from someone and fab the rest yourself too. *I've also had experience with 42 Draft Designs, and their systems are well put together as well, but are not stainless. Try picking an exhaust tailored to your sound requirements, and what type of weather it'll be subjected to. If you are going to use a non-stainless system in harsh conditions, such as winters with salty roads, invest in some sort of protection like high temp ceramic paint or exhaust wrap.*
Two things that you’ll probably experience after installing your exhaust is a Check Engine Light (CEL) for an O2 sensor, saying catalyst below threshold. That O2 sensor is just seeing more flow than it’s supposed to. You can let it go and your car will run just like it always has…well better since you now have a freer flowing system. A way to remedy this is adding a spacer to back the sensor out of the exhaust stream. Here is a thread that shows exactly what you’ll need to do. *The other solution is to look into software that can delete the code for you. Revo Stage 2 and Unitronic Stage 2 both were written to delete the code for the O2 sensor when using an upgraded exhaust.* The other problem some see is if the car is lowered and you get a 3” system, you may hear it rattle over your rear axle. This is just common sense because a bigger diameter pipe in a smaller gap will start hitting stuff. To remedy this, grab 2 zip ties, and get under the car from the rear. Look at the muffler hanger between the muffler and rear axle. Wrap the zip ties vertically around the rubber piece and tighten them up to pull the rear part of the exhaust system up higher. By doing this, you’re moving it away from the axle, so it will no longer rattle.

*3. INTAKE: ($100-300 NEW)*
Definitely one of the most questionable mods you could ever do to your stock turbo’d 1.8T. I’ve actually done testing on this, and found that there are very little differences between setups. The most reliable and cheap thing to do is to buy a K&N flat panel filter, smooth out the insides of your stock airbox, and you’re done. I’ve run open inlet, a cold air, short ram, stock airbox, and nothing feels noticeably different than the other. One thing to remember about cold airs is you can’t COMPLETELY SUBMERGE the filter or you’ll risk hydrolocking your engine. I’ve driven through heavy downpours, all of winter, and never had problems. You just need to be smart about not getting curious when you see a puddle. By upgrading to anything but stock airbox, it will get you the PSSSSH sound from your diverter valve (DV). I’m running an ESE Colormatched cold air on the GLI…and mainly because Jen thinks it looks good. It gives some room in the engine bay also. If you’re willing to spend the money, the absolute BEST OF THE BEST intake to buy is the EVOMS V-Flow. It’s a short ram design that utilizes a venturi and velocity stack to suck in air faster than a hoover vacuum. I ran tests on chipped boost levels, and I’ve seen data on big turbo setups. It’s definitely a worthy intake, and it’ll get you the cool sound too.

*4. TURBO INLET: ($200 NEW)*
If you’ve ever seen pictures of the stock turbo inlet pipe, it is a squished piece of metal and a restriction on the intake side of your turbo. If you’ve opened up the exhaust side, do the same to the intake. You’ll see quicker spool and hold more boost in the upper rpm range. ABD and Neuspeed both sell just the lower half, which is a metal pipe replacement. The problem is you’re still stuck with the accordion-like rubber piece up top. Back in the day when Samco was still around, it was the part to buy. Now, you can either go Forge or APR. They make an entire silicone hose that runs from your Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor down to the turbo. It’s definitely the better option. Some have trouble installing it and sliding it past one of the coolant lines along the block. You can either unbolt the line, or, lube up the hose like a porn star and push from the top and pull from the bottom. It’ll come right on down.

*5. DIVERTER VALVE: ($125-200 NEW)*
With the higher boost levels you’re seeing, you may consider getting a new bypass valve, which is what’s making that PSSSH sound when you let off the gas. A cheap option is to buy the factory Audi TT valve through a dealer for $35 or so. There are TONS of companies that make aftermarket ones in different shapes, colors, and configurations. Some have a metal piston and others have diaphragms. The diaphragms are lighter, and therefore react quicker, but they also tend to rip. Forge has a special polymer reinforced diaphragm that supposedly will hold up. We’re running a Forge 007 piston type valve with no issues. Some piston type valves may require you to oil them once in a grand while. As for the Blowoff Valve (BOV) vs. DV issue, it’s hit or miss. What’s going on is your MAF meters air coming in, and stock, it knows that air your turbo already compressed is gonna come right back into the intake and down into the turbo again. By using a BOV, that air is gone, but the MAF doesn’t know that. What you may run into is running rich, because you now have the same amount of fuel for less air. Richness may make the car run unsteady or stall when coming to a stop. My g/f’s GLI HATES BOV’s, and a great way to test to see if your car doesn’t mind is to go to Home Depot and find a *3/4”* plastic PVC plug. Pull your DV out of your intake hose, and plug the hole. Turn the car on and start driving around. You’ll feel a difference if it’s bad. At idle the rpms will bounce around randomly. The only difference between a BOV and DV really is the sound, and that’s what most people care about. BOV’s are usually always louder, but DV’s aren’t necessarily quiet. Stick with what works for YOUR car, and not what someone tells you over the internet because it works on theirs. 
Another option on rigging up your DV is relocating it to a “cold side” position. Stock, it’s connected to the pipe RIGHT AFTER the turbo. Most front mount intercooler kits also run the DV like this too. Relocating the DV means putting it right before the throttle body, after your intercooler. There isn’t going to be a HUGE gain from doing this, but what it does is this: When you let off the throttle, the throttle body slams shut, and all the boosted air in your piping has to get out. At the stock location, all the air has to go backwards to your DV to be let out. If you relocate, you keep the air moving in the same direction, which theoretically, would help with spool up since the turbo isn’t working against itself. To make a return line, either go custom and use some sort of pipe or find hose that is big enough to fit over the DV outlet.

*6. SPARK PLUGS: ($15 NEW)*
When you start running higher boost levels than stock, your plugs are going to need a change. With higher boost means higher temperatures inside the combustion chambers, and therefore you’ll want a colder plug. The most commonly talked about/used plugs are NGK BKR7E’s. You can get them just about ANYWHERE and they’re cheap. I’ve paid around $12 for 4 of them. Make sure they are gapped at .028 for optimum performance. Gapping them to high will result in the spark just blowing out as boost enters the combustion chamber, and gapping them to low will keep an actual spark from occurring. The electricity will jump right to the electrode so fast and it’ll be so small that it won’t ignite the air/fuel mixture.
Another mod to do around this same time would be to invest in some coil pack hold downs. Sometimes, the remedy for a coilpack coming up off the valve cover is retorqing your spark plugs. But I’ve had times where even with them properly torqued, the coilpacks would still pop up. A user on VWVortex by the name of enginerd custom makes and sells a set of hold down brackets to go over the coilpacks. If you don’t have the style coilpacks that have the holes in them to bolt them to the valve cover, get these, as they are more of a reliability mod and you’ll drive assured they will never come out on ya.

*7. UPGRADED INTERCOOLER: ($400-1000 NEW)*
The stock side mount intercooler is a big heat soak and is basically like a condom…it’s only good for one hard use. Most people upgrade to a front mount intercooler (FMIC) because it not only keeps your intake temperatures down, it looks appealing as well. BoostFactory and Tyrolsport make quality upgraded sidemount intercoolers (SMIC), but they are more stealth because you can’t see them as easily. The nice thing is they bolt up in the stock location. There are many FMIC kits out there, and you’ll pay around $700 or so for a quality one. Another option is to just buy a core and custom make your piping yourself. If you do, run 2.25” piping from your turbo to the intercooler, and 2.5” piping from the intercooler to the throttle body. Going custom would be a great time to relocate your DV as well. I chose to look on eBay and buy just a bar/plate core and make custom piping. If you do this, look for SSAutochrome, as they have quality cores for cheap. Do some searching for clamps and couplers yourself as you’ll find many places and perhaps cheaper places than I found. Finally by going custom, you’ll need a Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) sensor flange from 42 Draft Designs. Most kits have one welded on, but by going custom, you’ll need to buy one in either aluminum or steel (depending on your piping material).
The main benefit of running an upgraded IC is the temperature drop at the intake manifold. If you use Lemmiwinks, you can raise your ignition timing to gain more performance. When you get toward the end of the stock turbo mod stick, you’ll be glad you have one as this is what will keep you running efficiently.

*8. PULLEYS: ($200 NEW)*
Another mod that has been argued over many a time, lightweight pulleys are used to replace your stock crank, power steering, and alternator pulleys. These stock pieces, especially the crank, are heavy, and thus require more energy to rotate them. By swapping for lighter ones, you free up some of that energy and it’s of course, easier to spin a 1lb pulley than a 10lb one. The alternator pulley may be too difficult for some to replace as newer 1.8Ts use a specialty bit needed to remove the nut. ECS has them and you can rent it out but pay for it. I haven’t replaced the alternator pulley in Jen’s GLI…just the crank and power steering ones. Those two are far heavier than their lightweight counterparts, and thus I believe to be the important ones to replace. Unorthodox Racing also makes lightweight pulleys, but I’ve never installed them. Go with ECS and forget about it.

*9. INTAKE MANIFOLD SPACER: ($70 NEW)*
There are a few out there, but the most known brand is made by New South Performance, called the Powergasket. It’s a replacement gasket for your stock intake manifold to head. What it does is keep engine heat from radiating up into the intake manifold because of the polymer it’s made out of. The stock gasket is a very thin metal and easily transfers heat. There is a new version called the Powergasket Plus which has a coating on it so there is no need to apply any sealant. I’ve seen two melted Powergaskets before, and both were on big turbo, high HP setups, so there is no need to worry about yours going bad. Get the latest version and you shouldn’t have any problems. Taking off the intake manifold is no easy task for some, but the gasket comes with directions to help ya along the way. This mod coupled with a FMIC will show some very low intake temps.

*10. MANUAL BOOST CONTROLLER: ($40-200 NEW)*
Your car comes with an electronic boost controller from the factory, called the N75 valve. It’s plugged into the inlet hose and has two vac lines running to it. What happens is as boost is made, it travels through the one line, goes through the N75, and out the other. The other line leads to the wastegate (WG) which is the actual boost controller. When enough pressure pushes on the WG actuator, it opens the gate inside the exhaust side of the turbo and bypasses exhaust gas around the turbine, and thus, keeps the turbo from spooling up any more. There are “race” N75 valves offered, but I’ve never cared to use them. I hear mixed feelings and getting the wrong one can make your car run like poo. Investing in a MBC may be the best option for ya. I’d recommend going with a Boostvalve setup, as they are reliable and easy to install. There are a few ways to hook them up, but what I believe to be the best way is to not use the N75 at all, and just run the boost and WG lines to the MBC alone. DO NOT UNPLUG THE N75. This will put you into limp mode, which limits boost to 5psi. You’ll have to plug the port for the N75 in the intake hose. Currently Jen’s GLI is using a DualStage MBC from Boostvalve, which lets us run 2 different boost levels. This is where some reliability comes into play because we can run low boost daily and not put as much stress on the turbo and engine components. With the simple flick of a switch, we’re back to high boost.
MBC’s seem to give quicker spool than the N75. The N75 is more like a bleeder valve because it slowly lets boost by to the WG actuator. MBCs completely block boost until it’s high enough to overcome spring tension, and therefore, the WG isn’t touched until this point. One issue you’ll run into is what’s called “part-throttle surging.” What happens is you apply the gas half way, and boost spikes up to what you’re set at, and then falls back down. You aren’t requesting that it make that much boost, but it flies up that high anyways, and may feel jerky. By learning how to deal with it, you’ll forget about it. Most people just give up and go back to a N75 or run the lines using the N75 also. What I do is just hold the gas steady, and the boost falls back down without jerking the car. Being in low boost also keeps it from surging as much because it only initially spikes to 8psi, instead of much higher.


_Modified by SAVwKO at 5:33 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*11. DIODE: ($2 NEW)*
A diode is a very small electronic device with a voltage rating associated with it. What it does is regulates a voltage signal to its rating. For example, if you wire a 4.7 volt diode into a 5 volt circuit, the 5 volts enter the diode, and only 4.7 are sent out. The diode mod is a way to limit the amount of boost the ECU SEES. The ECU interprets voltage from the MAP sensor as boost. The max it is able to see on stock turbo programming is 5 volts. If it hits 5 volts, or if your boost level goes higher than what is spec’d, you’ll go into limp mode (5psi). By using a diode, you are regulating only the signal the MAP sensor sends to the ECU. By soldering in a 4.7v diode, the ECU will never receive higher than that voltage signal. 4.7v is equivalent to about 17psi. Therefore, if you want to run higher boost, once you hit 17psi, the ECU won’t know if you’re boosting higher than that by what the MAP sensor is telling it. If you log your boost (block 115), it will increase and then flat line at 17psi. But if you watch your boost gauge, you’ll see the actual amount of boost your making. Some tend to think a diode limits boost, where it’s actually limiting the boost the ECU sees so you can make more. It’s a very simple install. Jen’s GLI is running a 4.3v, which corresponds to 13psi. It SHOULD be running a 4.7v, but I probably mixed the two diodes up before I installed one.

*12. CRANKED WASTEGATE: (FREE)*
The nice thing about this mod is that it’s free power. However, there are atleast two things you SHOULD have done to not worry about anything bad happening…this write-up IS to get you lots of power efficiently right? Anywho, the wastegate is a small flapper valve inside the exhaust side of the turbo that opens to allow exhaust gases to go around the turbine, and thus keeps the turbo from spooling up anymore. The way it works is you have an actuator with a vac nipple and an actuator rod. As you build boost, the charged air goes through the line into the actuator, and pushes on a piston inside, that then pushes the rod. The rod is attached to the flapper, so when the rod moves, the flapper opens. To “crank the wg,” you move the 2 nuts downward to pull the rod away from the actuator. This way, the flapper stays closed longer, thus giving you quicker spool, a higher boost spike, and more boost at redline. You’ll need a 10mm open end wrench for this. Get around to the passenger side of the engine bay, and look down behind the head. You’ll see the rod. First, turn the bottom nut down (clockwise) say 5 full turns. Next, tighten the top nut the same way. Once both are tight, you’re ready to go. Go drive the car and watch your boost levels, and if you feel safe, don’t tighten anymore. If you feel like doing as much as possible, turn the bottom nut until you have about 1.5-2 full turns LEFT and stop there. If you go too far, you’ll completely shut the flapper and not have any boost control.
As for the “helper” mods, it’s best to run a diode on the MAP sensor wires, and an upgraded intercooler. By cranking the WG and seeing higher boost levels from a KO3(S), the air becomes much hotter. So utilizing an IC that does a better job will keep you from detonating and ruining stuff. The diode will keep you from going into limp mode because cranked boost levels far exceed what any chip is written for, even GIAC X+.
*13. HIGHER BAR FPR: ($50 NEW)*
This mod isn’t necessary for most people as you will never need the 16% extra fueling a 4bar FPR provides over the factory 3bar. However, if you do have a cranked WG and are running insanely high boost, it’d be a good safeguard to get one of these. With all the extra air you’re pushing in, you need fueling to compensate. I’m not sure what the limit of the stock injectors are with a 3bar, but I’ve experienced no problems using the 4bar. This is an easy install, but again should only be used if you are trying to push the limit.

*14. WATER/METHANOL INJECTION: ($400 NEW)*
This is probably one of, if not THE favorite mod I’ve done to a 1.8T This is the most recent thing I’ve done, and it’s something that perhaps should be added to the common list of mods one should really do. Water/methanol injection is like running another intercooler, but there are even more benefits besides having lower intake temperatures. Because the air coming out of your intercooler is still around 100 degrees farenheit, the water will vaporize, and steam clean your cylinders of any and all carbon deposits. Also, when water is introduced into the combustion chamber in small amounts, it will lower your exhaust gas temperatures (EGT) as well as give you some detonation control…ie you won’t be pulling timing. Many are unsure of this mod because you’re actually injecting a liquid into the airstream, but many have been convinced after the write-up I did for the kit I installed. I chose the Snow Performance Boost Cooler Stage II MAP-based kit. You can get it from any USRT dealer. They also offer a MAF-based kit, but I prefer the MAP kit since there is no other sensor to go bad. If your MAF fails, the water/meth won’t spray. The MAP kit gets a vac line run to it and the controller will see boost and turn on the pump accordingly. Unless you are running standalone engine management, do not buy the Stage I kit. It’s basically an ON/OFF kit, and this is not optimal for performance. The Stage II varies the spray on your boost levels or MAF sensor voltage depending on the kit you get. You’ll see your biggest performance gain from using Lemmiwinks to up your ignition timing from doing this mod. If you don’t have access to Lemmiwinks, you won’t see a “butt dyno” gain.
*15. LEMMIWINKS TUNING: (FREE)*
Lemmiwinks is a free program from REVO that you use on a lap top. As far as I know, it only works on lap tops that have a 9-pin serial port out the back. My laptop is a Dell 600M and has this port. I mainly bought this laptop so I’m able to use LW and do data logging. Anyways, LW allows you to change certain parameters around, such as your idle rpm, startup and warmup fuel enrichment, and your ignition timing. I’m not THAT GREAT at LW tuning as I don’t know what everything really does. The best adjustability it has is the ignition timing. Ignition timing is simply when your spark plug fires. It’s set to fire JUST BEFORE the piston reaches top dead center. By advancing the timing, the spark plug will fire earlier, and what happens is the air/fuel mixture explodes before the piston reaches the top. When it does, the explosion has more power to it, and thus will cause the piston/rod assembly to slam back down harder and faster, which makes more power. A side effect though is heat, and you can only go so far with ignition timing on pump gas. Using race gas or water/meth allows you to advance the timing more without the ECU pulling timing back out. Ideally, you don’t want the ECU to pull more than 8 degrees of timing. You can check this by logging block 020 on VAG COM. The max the ECU can pull is 12 degrees, and you DO NOT want to test this. If your knock sensors fail, you’ll blow your engine. If you log and are pulling 8 degrees of timing, lower your advance one click and you should be set.
*16. MISCELLANEOUS MODS: ($125 TOTAL)*
An oil catch can is a cheap efficiency mod in that it keeps oil from going through your turbo and into your intercooler. In stock form, oil fumes exit your engine through the front of the block and on the side of the valve cover, and go into a black plastic flapper valve, and get sucked into the intake. This oil goes through the turbo and gets trapped in the intercooler. A catch can will trap the oil before it goes into the intake. You can get them on eBay for pretty cheap, and it doesn’t take but some fittings from Home Depot and some heater hose to properly hook it up. You’re just bypassing the line to the flapper valve by running it to the catch can, and then from there back to the valve.
ECS sells a magnetic drain bolt that doesn’t really have performance gains, but is another safe guard by chance you have metal shavings or material in your oil. As oil empties into the pan, any ferrous material will attract to the plug and not go through your motor. When you pull the plug to drain the oil, you may see small metallic shavings on the end, which means it’s working.
A vacuum manifold is sort of like an electrical outlet strip. You plug it into the wall socket, and then you get 5 more. A vac mani is the same. You tap into one source, and can run 6 more off of it. It’s main benefit is cleaning up the engine bay and making it easier to sort through your vac connections. Robear Racing sells the Golden Eagle brand and is a quality piece. You tap into the brake booster line coming out of the end of your intake manifold, and then can run any other vac connections to it. On Jen’s GLI, we have the boost gauge, boost controller, blue balls (under passenger fender), PCV system, and water/meth system hooked into it. The holes are 9/10th’s of the way drilled out, so you just drill the ones you’ll be using and leave the others closed.

*17. THINGS TO REMOVE: ($35 NEW)*
There are two systems that I’ve always disliked in our engine bays, and that’s the N249 vac booster system and the secondary air injection (SAI). I like to make it easy to work on the car, and with these on, it’s harder to do certain things. Having them removed is less clutter. The N249 is connected to your intake manifold and runs vac/boost for numerous things…such as the DV and the combi valve for the SAI. The whole system is located right infront of your intake manifold on a black bracket. Just cut the lines running to it and unbolt it. All you do then is run all your vac lines to a boost/vac source such as the intake mani. If you have a vac mani, run what you can to that to keep things simple. The SAI is used during cold starts to heat up the cat by injecting extra air into the exhaust side of the head. The pump is located infront of the engine block near the bottom, and has two crinkled hoses connected to it. One goes to your stock airbox, and the other to the combi valve, which is what directs air into the head. When removing this system, the best thing to do is to unbolt your coolant line going into the driver side of the head…yea, you’ll lose some coolant doing this but trust me it’s the only way. You can then take the combi valve off by unbolting it. There is a hole there, so you need a block off plate. Integrated Engineering offers a CNC’d block off plate with an O-ring to seal it shut. Before these came out you had to make your own, but these are cleaner and better looking than what many are capable of doing themselves.
Now that you unplugged the SAI pump and the N249, you have 3 harnesses that aren’t plugged into anything. You can either leave em be and be stuck with CELs, or you can buy 330ohm resistors (they’re cheap) and wire them in. They aren’t directional, just attach one end to one wire and the other end to the other wire. This keeps the CELs from popping up. HOWEVER, when you remove the SAI system, the cat is no longer being heated up during cold start. One of the O2 sensors figures this out, and throws an “Improper Flow” code. So, if you have emissions testing and/or are concerned about seeing CELs, a way to try and fix this is get into LW and adjust your startup/warmup fuel enrichment levels. If you lower them, you are leaning out the motor on startup and warmup. Leaner means hotter, and thus you can heat up the cat this way. Start by lowering both values to about 90%, and drive until a CEL for Improper Flow comes back on. Adjust in 10% increments each time. Eventually, you will either have the cat heated up enough to not throw the code, or you won’t be able to start the car easily. When the latter happens, just raise your startup enrichment by 5%, and lower your warmup. This way, you can still get the car started, but you’ll also be running it hotter to get the cat warm. Remember, nothing here is irreversible, so if you think you are messing something up, just put the values back and deal with the CEL.
This is the end of what I’ve done to make all that power. Here is an official mod list:
GIAC X+ ... $500
4.3v Diode ... $2
Oil Catch Can ... $30
Cranked Wastegate ... FREE
(27psi Spikes, 15psi @ Redline)
GHL 3” Turboback ... $1000
Lemmiwinks Tuned ... FREE
Samco Turbo Inlet Hose ... FREE
ECS Magnetic Drain Bolt ... $10
NGK BKR7E Spark Plugs ... $12
Custom Hardline DV Return ... FREE
Golden Eagle Vacuum Manifold ... $75
Custom Front Mount Intercooler ... $400
ESE Colormatched Cold Air Intake ... $250
Relocated Forge 007 Diverter Valve ... $125
Bosch 4-bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ... $55
ECS Lightweight Underdrive Pulleys ... $120
Enginerd Coilpack Hold-down Brackets ... $35
Boostvalve Dual Stage Boost Controller ... $120
Custom 3-way switch
*Low*High*Low in 1st ONLY*
Newsouth Performance Powergasket Plus ... $70
N249 and Secondary Air Injection Deleted ... $10
Boost Cooler Water/Methanol Injection ... $370
*TOTAL: $3184* I'll guess close to $3500 total.
With what I’ve done, I have no doubt that someone willing to put in the extra $$ into a KO3(S) can hit 300whp on a DynoJet. Here is a list of things I COULD do if we were staying on stock turbo:
ATP High Flow Turbo Mani
USRT Intake Mani
EVOMS V-Flow
3” VR MAF
380cc Injectors
Lightweight Flywheel
Lightweight wheels/rotors
Custom tuning
Port/polish head
I figured that I’d take the time to spell out what I’ve done because I owe it to the ‘tex for how far I’ve gotten and my love for dubs and making them quicker than most would think they are. To make this thread as informational as possible, if there are any questions, they will be answered below in another post. I tried being as thorough as possible but I know there’ll be case specific questions that may not be covered above.


_Modified by SAVwKO at 5:35 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Q&A Section:*
1.) 
_Quote, originally posted by *lowitfk* »_your kind of wrong on your chip information








i have apsolute chip and i spank my buddys gti with giac-x we have same mods and iv'e raced a one with apr and beat him by alot too the apsolute is more aggressive then giac giac more aggressive then apr apr more aggressive then neuspeed neuspeed almost stock lol

All I can say to that is that every 1.8T is different. Take this for instance: I drove a REVO'd 20th, and against my buddy's X+'d GTI with similar mods, it was SLOW. Then again, a friend with a GLI with REVO is a much better competitor, and actually has LESS mods. Just b/c your 1.8T with Upsolute is quicker than X+ on your buddy's doesn't mean Upsolute > X+. Put X+ on your car and I doubt it's any slower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.) 
_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_the only thing that i haven't done or haven't known about is the way to dodge emissions while removing the SAI?
i understand that the codes can be avoided in a few ways to get by any emissions scans of the ecu... but what about the sniffer? doesn't the SAI normally push air into the exhaust system to also dillute the air for better "out-the-can" emissions, too? is there actually a way to improve exhaust emissions after removing the SAI?

I guess emissions testing varies by state, but in Ohio, it's all swapped over to plug-n-scan now. No longer is there a sniffer or looking over of the car. What I described is how to get by the scan.
As for using a sniffer, I understand your point. But, also remember with the method I gave you to get rid of the improper flow code, you are pulling fuel out to heat up the cat. So if there's less fuel, that means more air. And while it may not be the same amount of air one would see using the SAI (Secondary Air Injection), it may be enough to not trigger the sniffer to fail you. I haven't tested this so can't say for sure.
3.) 
_Quote, originally posted by *bodo920* »_What about the SMIC intercooler vent mod? Valuable on the stock IC.

Of course, this is all dependent on your setup. If you have a FMIC, you obviously do not need to do this. If you're on stock SMIC, and have plans to go FMIC, I wouldn't cut up your fenderliner. In theory, you're allowing for more airflow through the sidemount. I haven't done testing for this. I performed this mod on my GTI. Did I see a difference? No. It's up to you. If you're gonna do it, DIY. I would never waste the money on a TT Vent because I have doubts as to any power gains you'd see from this...and if any, next to none.
4.) 
_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub_337* »_can you make a diagram for how to wire in the resistors when removing the SAI and N249?

There's no wiring diagram necessary. The resistors have 2 ends on em. Each harness you unplug as two wires. All I did was attach some 12-14 gage wire to each end of the resistor, shaved off the covering off the wires on each harness, and wrapped/soldered the wires from the resistor on. That's all it takes.
5.) 
_Quote, originally posted by *CZVDUB* »_Love the write up







I would have never thought of getting rid of the n249. But quickly, just to help you update that a bit, do you think that a larger clutch conversion is in affect? I mean, after about the 6th or 7th step your car is pushing atleast 270 hp...Isn't that hell for the lackluster stock Clutch on MK4's? 

Yes, I'd highly recommend a clutch upgrade. However, the clutch itself has little to do with MAKING the power. It's a drivetrain upgrade and it helps put down that power. A lightweight flywheel will free up a lil bit more power too. To date, Jen's GLI is still on stock clutch...amazingly. It's getting replaced over the winter for the bigger snail to come. And just because her car is still on stock clutch doesn't mean someone else's clutch won't be burnt up from all these mods.
6.) 
_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH (10:37 AM 11-1-2006):* »_ I have some questions about Meth/Water if you have a second:
Did you change your timing? What happens when you run out of meth? Did you notice that big of a difference with it? Is it worth the money? Is it safe? Is it worth it with a stock K03s? How much are the refills? Do you think this is safe on a 100k+ vehicle?

Yes I changed my timing. Initially when I first put the system in, I drove around without making any adjustments and the car didn't feel any faster. Not until you go into Lemmiwinks and up your timing and log with VAG to check do you see optimal gains. If you were ever to run out of water/meth and requested the pump to spray, your knock sensors would have to kick in to pull timing out. If the sensors go bad, you're screwed. So just keep the tank filled. Snow Performance offers a "Fail Safe" box that if it detects flow has stopped, it'll run a signal to something else you may have to retard timing or cut boost. This mod is definitely worth the money. It's not hard to install and it comes into play when I talk "RELIABLE HP." It is most definitely a safe mod, and if you're pushing the KO3S that hard, all that air is still going to be hot. So having water/meth injection helps cool all that down so you have 27 well-used psi. Mileage on the car shouldn't really be a concern either. In fact, this is a beneficial mod to any car as it steam cleans the cylinders, as well as lowers the risk of detonation. The ONLY thing to keep an eye on is the level of the fluid. If you do, this mod is 100% safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Refills depend on what you're using. The official Boost Juice from Snow Performance runs $12.50 a gallon. However, if you buy distilled water, HEET (yellow 12oz bottle), and some washer fluid, and make a 45/45/10 mix, you'll save over half of that price.
7.) 
_Quote, originally posted by *PSYM0N* »_Where can I get an adapter/sofware to run a VAG on my car through my laptop? Is the adapter for VAG the same 9 pin for the LW program? Please explain. Where can I purchase a port for VAG COM and where can I purchase a port for LW?

VAG COM will work on either 9pin Serial ports OR USB. I used a PCM card with a serial adapter on a lap top that didn't have a serial port and VAG worked flawlessly. However, Lemmiwinks would not work. I only got LW to work on laptops with true 9pin serial ports, and thus I bought one for myself. Bottom line is, you can get VAG to work on any laptop...just not LW.
Either go thru Ross-Tech or the way I did was OBDTool.com. You'll get the cable, connector, and a "share-ware" version of VAG COM. I have never had any success with serial adapters with LW. I've tried PCM cards and numerous usb-serial adapters. If you want LW, either find someone with a serial ported laptop or buy your own.










_Modified by SAVwKO at 7:20 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_*Q&A Section:*

That was a hell of a write up
FAQS please


----------



## mrivera (May 4, 2005)

great info!
you deserve a







my friend.


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

this HAS to go in the DIY/FAQ'S
great write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sealab2k21 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02vw1.8turbo* »_this HAS to go in the DIY/FAQ'S
great write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

excellent DIY and info!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (TheMunky)*

excellent writeup. Is there a chance we could get price lists for the different mods or maybe links to good places to buy the different parts? I very much appreciate people like you who are out to help others learn about cars instead of impressing others with your vast, superior knowledge.


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (rschlagbaum)*

good write up man


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Nice write up. Very informative and I learned a lot from it


----------



## lowitfk (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (cvillegti)*

your kind of wrong on your chip information








i have apsolute chip and i spank my buddys gti with giac-x we have same mods and iv'e raced a one with apr and beat him by alot too the apsolute is more aggressive then giac giac more aggressive then apr apr more aggressive then neuspeed neuspeed almost stock lol
other then that the best post ive seen in like a month lol good job


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (lowitfk)*

Bump for first response in the Q&A.
I'll work on possibly a price list. As for hyperlinks to places that sell these different parts, that's not so easy, as I can only think of one place that sells GHL exhausts (MJM), but I'm sure there are quite a few others. I did my best to recommend the best parts for you to get...it's up to you where to get them from.
I did make sure to note where to get the vac mani and water/meth from.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

shouldn't this be under the 1.8t section?


----------



## lowitfk (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

did no one read my post lol


----------



## mkIVrflxsilver (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (lowitfk)*

gonna keep this in watched topics...


----------



## mkIVrflxsilver (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (lowitfk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowitfk* »_did no one read my post lol









lol at the "apsolute" chip.
and did you not read his post?? he posted what, 17 things to do to your car? ONLY ONE of those being a chip.


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice werk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_shouldn't this be under the 1.8t section?









Yay and nay. Boostin20v, the 1.8T Moderator is going to link this in the FAQ over there. I figured tho this is a "technical" post, it's more beneficial in the MKIV forums as there are more people over here and there are more that need to read this over here than over there.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Added some pricing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

thank you very much for all the info and the price list. this is a great posting for those of us who are still learning where to start in our quest for a better vw.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (rschlagbaum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rschlagbaum* »_thank you very much for all the info and the price list. this is a great posting for those of us who are still learning where to start in our quest for a better vw.

I'm glad you are taking it this way. Hopefully it will clean up the age old questions as I tried to gear some of the beginning mods to those who need/want answers that aren't biased...ie...which intake to get. I have proof that intakes won't make a big difference on the ko3(s).
I WOULD however like to see the gains from a V-Flow on Jen's GLI NOW as opposed to before it was running all this power.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Ive got the highest hp stock turbo so please change ur post


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_Ive got the highest hp stock turbo so please change ur post























Dood...your dyno graph is the more inconsistent than some of the craps I've taken. 255wtq, 388wtq, 619wtq.


----------



## Kas1.8t (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

All i can say is thanks.. im sure people with K04's can use this information as well.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

excellent write-up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the only thing that i haven't done or haven't known about is the way to dodge emissions while removing the SAI?
i understand that the codes can be avoided in a few ways to get by any emissions scans of the ecu... but what about the sniffer? doesn't the SAI normally push air into the exhaust system to also dillute the air for better "out-the-can" emissions, too? is there actually a way to improve exhaust emissions after removing the SAI?
maybe i'm still spacey from drinking last night and am screwing up some thought process... let me know if i'm crazy







right now, i'm thinking that your description of "SAI" is also my description of "secondary air pump"








(disclaimer for the mods: i'm not looking for ways to break the law... i'm looking for ways to still be at proper emission levels while modding my car to my choice














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (fazeShift)*

Added to the Q&A section. Check it for my answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (fazeShift)*

Sav is pretty much the best, ever.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (Aetsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aetsh* »_Sav is pretty much the best, ever.








What do you want Shaun?


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
I guess emissions testing varies by state, but in Ohio, it's all swapped over to plug-n-scan now. No longer is there a sniffer or looking over of the car. What I described is how to get by the scan.
As for using a sniffer, I understand your point. But, also remember with the method I gave you to get rid of the improper flow code, you are pulling fuel out to heat up the cat. So if there's less fuel, that means more air. And while it may not be the same amount of air one would see using the SAI (Secondary Air Injection), it may be enough to not trigger the sniffer to fail you. I haven't tested this so can't say for sure.


thanks for the quick answer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've still got a couple years before i need to officially be smogged... maybe i'll try a couple tests... in CA, we get both the plug and the sniff for smog... the sniff is done at idle, though (no dyno sniffers, yet, but i'm gonna keep that a secret before the DMV makes that a law







)... so maybe going a bit lean at idle is an option, too... then it could ramp up a bit richer when raising the RPMs... 
hmm... i need to figure out the normal process for CA sniff tests, i guess... maybe something to toy around with this winter...


----------



## GTIolot (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (fazeShift)*

good write up... Nice to go down a check list and see what i did right


----------



## Jetagli4 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (uroslvt)*

mods need to keep this one at the top of the 1st page always.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Jetagli4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetagli4* »_mods need to keep this one at the top of the 1st page always.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jduarte (Sep 5, 2006)

Incredible write-up. You're the man; not only for writing this up, but for testing other options. TG for work printers, I've got 6 pages of horsepower at my disposal now. Thank you


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (jduarte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jduarte* »_Incredible write-up. You're the man; not only for writing this up, but for testing other options. TG for work printers, I've got 6 pages of horsepower at my disposal now. Thank you

Be even more pages if you go to the links I put in there for tests/installs.
Also keep an eye on the Q&A section as it's gonna be updated as questions arrise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiturbo85 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (jduarte)*

God bless you. I've been searching for something like this writeup forever! GENIUS!!! and ya, definitly deserve a








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirencor (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

My big probelm with this being a "DIY" is that it is WAY to opinionated about product choice. In general, do-it yourselves and/or FAQ guides should be as neutral as possible, presenting all the options and letting the reader make the choice. 
It's an extremely valuable thread on the way YOU modified your engine, but it's not neceassarily the only way to get things done. That may seem obvious to alot of people, but unfortunatley, with this forum, the subtleties are lost on just as many individuals.
One of the biggest reasons our DIY's need to remain neutral when it comes to specific products is because we are advertiser sponsored. 
I think this is great, and encourage it, but for the above reasons, I am changing the title.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

i have to agree ^^^
what saying GHL is the best, or v-flow is the best.....


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_My big probelm with this being a "DIY" is that it is WAY to opinionated about product choice. In general, do-it yourselves and/or FAQ guides should be as neutral as possible, presenting all the options and letting the reader make the choice. 
It's an extremely valuable thread on the way YOU modified your engine, but it's not neceassarily the only way to get things done. That may seem obvious to alot of people, but unfortunatley, with this forum, the subtleties are lost on just as many individuals.
One of the biggest reasons our DIY's need to remain neutral when it comes to specific products is because *we are advertiser sponsored.* 
I think this is great, and encourage it, but for the above reasons, I am changing the title. 

In bold is the only part that sticks out. The main reason for doing this thread was because I was getting questions upon questions from others when I posted the 258whp/322wtq thread. Please do not edit my post in any way. This is a free-speech forum for the most part. You can change the title, but my recommendations for what mods to do to a 1.8T are enforced by my own personal results. People on this forum will listen more to those who have actually done things with their car then advertisers who claim this and that. I think the forum in general will stand behind me that I've done a favor in helping out with the flooding of "same threads" as well as general performance questions.


_Quote, originally posted by *oj1480* »_i have to agree ^^^
what saying GHL is the best, or v-flow is the best..... 

I never said GHL was the best. I said they are quality systems with lifetime warranties. I also said you can go custom. GHL is what I put on her car...I had wicked tuning on my GTI. The main point in the exhaust section was that 3" is worth it.
I said V-Flow was the best b/c I have proof in test results. I also mention that there are very minute differences between intakes on the stock turbo.


_Modified by SAVwKO at 3:37 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Please do not edit my post in any way. This is a free-speech forum for the most part. You can change the title, but my recommendations for what mods to do to a 1.8T are enforced by my own personal results. People on this forum will listen more to those who have actually done things with their car then advertisers who claim this and that. I think the forum in general will stand behind me that I've done a favor in helping out with the flooding of "same threads" as well as general performance questions.


Settle.
All I did was change the name of the thread. I'm not violating your prevcious free speech in any way.
There is more than one way to skin a cat. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with the way you did, but it need to be clear that it is not the ONLY way to do things.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

And well why not sway the advertiers this way and if they want to be part of the post they can send me something for free.


----------



## eddiek (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Good write up. Your post is very informative and answers a lot of questions I have. 
It’s a great guide to modding.. I hope this will get pined up in the 1.8T forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mroberto (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re:*

Amazing write-up! Now I know where to start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bodo920 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mroberto)*

What about the SMIC intercooler vent mod? Valuable on the stock IC.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bodo920)*

Answered in the Q&A http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And let's not forget...this is getting the most possible out of a KO3(S)...so unlikely one would stick on a factory sidemount to do so.


----------



## Kas1.8t (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*

keep this alive


----------



## silveratljetta (Dec 3, 2004)

Good stuff. Theres a lot of small cheap stuff in that list that most people wouldnt think about doing.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

Guess I wasn't the only person IMing you.


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (jduarte)*

The new Neuspeed software is much more agressive then the old. My buddy has a pflow and a 2.5 inch turboback on the old neuspeed software. I have a 3inch K&N cone on custome tubing. I spanked him. THe newer neuspeed programmins (which i have) is suposed to bump you up to around 1.1 bar. or around 15 psi. The gain is suposed to be up to 225 hp my buddy is also running the older neuspeed software


_Modified by inneedofafastcar at 8:30 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_The new Neuspeed software is much more agressive then the old. My buddy has a pflow and a 2.5 inch turboback on the old neuspeed software. I have a 3inch K&N cone on custome tubing. I spanked him. THe newer neuspeed programmins (which i have) is suposed to bump you up to around 1.1 bar. or around 15 psi. The gain is suposed to be up to 225 hp

Dyno it.


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

^^^^when i have the chance i will


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

Ya i'm saving this page!!
great write up!


----------



## dubdub_337 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*

can you make a diagram for how to wire in the resistors when removing the SAI and N249?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (dubdub_337)*

answered in the Q&A http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Mike you little sucker, all this derives from taco bell, you thinking that if you make a sophisticated post someone will send you free mods....I LOVE IT!!!








Great post, glad you live 20 mins. from me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2003Reflex1.8T (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (jduarte)*

Wow, great post. That really answered a lot of questions that I had.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_Mike you little sucker, all this derives from taco bell, you thinking that if you make a sophisticated post someone will send you free mods....I LOVE IT!!!








Great post, glad you live 20 mins. from me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

this needs to be stickied up to the top and i dont even own a 1.8t lots of good tips here though


----------



## CZVDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

Love the write up







I would have never thought of getting rid of the n249. But quickly, just to help you update that a bit, do you think that a larger clutch conversion is in affect? I mean, after about the 6th or 7th step your car is pushing atleast 270 hp...Isn't that hell for the lackluster stock Clutch on MK4's?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (midnightbluegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midnightbluegli* »_this needs to be stickied up to the top and i dont even own a 1.8t lots of good tips here though









Thanks. However it will never be because it's "opinionated."
Um no...I'm not saying, in my humble opinion, going with brand x part over brand y will make you more power. I'm saying go with brand x because I've used it with great success over brand y, and brand y = the suck.

Updated the Q&A. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_I'm saying go with brand x because I've used it with great success over brand y, and brand y = the suck.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (midnightbluegli)*

Updated Q&A http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Just a great write up.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Just a great write up.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks...Q&A has a lil update again.


----------



## genxco (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

I sincerely thank you for such a descriptive write up, this defiantly helped me with my choices! Thanks again





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (genxco)*

nice writeup! thank you!








i'll be cranking the wastegate as soon as i get home from work and find my 10mm open bwahaha!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (dubnoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnoob* »_nice writeup! thank you!








i'll be cranking the wastegate as soon as i get home from work and find my 10mm open bwahaha!

I hope your car is prepared for it as I said.


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_I hope your car is prepared for it as I said.









dual side mounts, and a diode. 
and i have a tiptronic! haha. blow baby blow! i want a manual swap!!!










_Modified by dubnoob at 12:12 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (dubnoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnoob* »_
dual side mounts, and a diode. 
and i have a tiptronic! haha. blow baby blow! i want a manual!!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have fun


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (dubnoob)*

Nice writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (TickTack)*

sunday morning bump cuz i wanna


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

bump ...cuz i still am shocked you got the much power out of the k03..
so awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suicidemayne (Feb 11, 2006)

Great writeup man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Undubbed (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Suicidemayne)*

please sticky this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Undubbed)*

If this can be done with a K03S I wonder what can happen with a K04? 300whp?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (performula)*

Thought I would add a few more things about the SAI removal... 
The billet blockoff plates look like this: 








They have an O ring seal so there is no leaking and come with hardware. 
They are available from 2 places: 
http://www.integrated-engineering.org (the manufacturer) 
http://www.20squared.com (A reseller / dealer) 
You can avoid the open circuit code the ecu will throw by using a resistor to complete the circuit as the SAI pump used to. These are also available from Integrated Engineering. 
So theres my little 2cents.


----------



## turboAE2818 (Sep 1, 2006)

nice write up, information was very usefull


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (jduarte)*

you should write a novel .. 1.8t for n00bz .. it would be a best seller ! 
seeing those numbers on a ko3s is amazing .. my friends got a ko4 and he isnt even making those numbers! but he will soon be making over those .. anyways .. GREAT WRITE UP ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CZVDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

Moderators, sticky this thread


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (XrevoXgtiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XrevoXgtiX* »_you should write a novel .. 1.8t for n00bz .. it would be a best seller ! 
seeing those numbers on a ko3s is amazing .. my friends got a ko4 and he isnt even making those numbers! but he will soon be making over those .. anyways .. GREAT WRITE UP ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol...it's actually crossed my mind, and my g/f's, to start up a lil 1.8T centered tuning business. Sell parts, do installs, and most importantly, back up everything possible with actual test info like I've done. I dunno, good idea?


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

my tiptronic still hasn't blown up dammit!








this is a great guide, should definitely be in the DIY for n00bs!








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif SAVwKO










_Modified by dubnoob at 7:04 AM 11-6-2006_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (dubnoob)*

do i know you?


----------



## MKIVseoul (Aug 14, 2006)

nice info


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_do i know you?









nope. i better watch it. my wife will beat me over the head with a frying pan and rolling pin if she finds out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaIIIspeed (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (jduarte)*















thats a damn good write up







cheers


----------



## sKasse (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*








NICE writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (sKasse)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

Where can I get an adapter/sofware to run a VAG on my car through my laptop? Is the adapter for VAG the same 9 pin for the LW program? Please explain.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*

Updated in the Q&A. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Thanks. Also the idea of starting a 1.8t shop....EXCELLENT IDEA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ! Id give mad props and mad





















I think Id have to drive to Ohio to see it







And also you shold start a thread/site with all the mods you do and all the numbers that come with it!


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

Another side note/edit on my Question earlier. Where can I purchase a port for VAG COM and where can I purchase a port for LW?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*

http://www.ross-tech.com


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (jduarte)*

Great job!


----------



## Basic Legit (Feb 6, 2004)

Very cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Good write up, I agree with you on the exhaust n stuff, but the fact that the only brand you mention is GHL. You state that a 3" is the way to go. Where GHL doesn't even make a 3" exhaust. They say it is, but it isnt.
So thats false information. Id actually add into there that GHL's 3" exhaust DP and all really is 2.5".


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_Good write up, I agree with you on the exhaust n stuff, but the fact that the only brand you mention is GHL. You state that a 3" is the way to go. Where GHL doesn't even make a 3" exhaust. They say it is, but it isnt.
So thats false information. Id actually add into there that GHL's 3" exhaust DP and all really is 2.5".

Perhaps they just started doing this? This winter I'll be pulling the motor/trans out of her car so I'll definitely make it a point to measure it. From all other 3" systems I've seen, it looks to be 3", not 2.5". I've heard rumors about the system inside the muffler and what not. I just mentioned GHL b/c that's what we went with. I've had Wicked Tuning with no problems, and my buddy has an eBay DP and KTeller pipe kit. Never a problem with any of those systems.


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

I wish I could have found the thread of when someone cut the muffler off and you can see that it's 2.5 rather than 3.. I'll look for it.
thats was easy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2756577


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (MrCrowley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrCrowley* »_I wish I could have found the thread of when someone cut the muffler off and you can see that it's 2.5 rather than 3.. I'll look for it.
thats was easy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2756577

Yea I remember seeing that. When we installed her exhaust, I couldn't remember her piping looking like that, or that small. Damn you now I wanna go take it all off and check it out. I'll be sure to over the winter. That's really shady.
P.S. She kinda wanted GHL b/c of the name they've made for themselves. I personally thought $1k on that exhaust was a waste but I haven't had any problems with it yet so I'm not complaining. We shall see though when I take it apart.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Great writeup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Yea I remember seeing that. When we installed her exhaust, I couldn't remember her piping looking like that, or that small. Damn you now I wanna go take it all off and check it out. I'll be sure to over the winter. That's really shady.
P.S. She kinda wanted GHL b/c of the name they've made for themselves. I personally thought $1k on that exhaust was a waste but I haven't had any problems with it yet so I'm not complaining. We shall see though when I take it apart.

yeah it is real shaddy. I've been looking for a 3" exhaust for a while now and I only knew that ghl made it but I said no way in hell will I ever buy it. I bought the wicked tuning one last week, how do you like it?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (MrCrowley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrCrowley* »_
yeah it is real shaddy. I've been looking for a 3" exhaust for a while now and I only knew that ghl made it but I said no way in hell will I ever buy it. I bought the wicked tuning one last week, how do you like it?

It was on my 01 GTI that I totalled last year. Put it on and never had a problem besides the rear axle rattle but I of course fixed that how I said to in the writeup. Sounded pretty good too. The resonator keeps the drone down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

The PVC plug you mention to test if the car will run bad on a BOV is not 1" I just went and bought one and it was to large. The proper plug is a 3/4" PVC plug.
I romoved the DV from the intake piping right behind the maf and left the DV kinda hanging there. Rode down the rode and no rough idle, no limp mode (I don't think, didnt notice a drop in boost). Will it harm my car in anyway to leave the DV unpluged or can it couse damage?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSYM0N* »_The PVC plug you mention to test if the car will run bad on a BOV is not 1" I just went and bought one and it was to large. The proper plug is a 3/4" PVC plug.
I romoved the DV from the intake piping right behind the maf and left the DV kinda hanging there. Rode down the rode and no rough idle, no limp mode (I don't think, didnt notice a drop in boost). Will it harm my car in anyway to leave the DV unpluged or can it couse damage?

Thank you...I'll update the original post. But anywho, you are one of the lucky bunch. If you're noticing NO WIERD BEHAVIOR as opposed to running a DV, you'll be fine. Theoretically, a DV will help with spool up because all the diverted boost will go right back into the turbo and kinda give it some oomf to spin...but, the difference is neglible. Jen's GLI on the other hand idled bad...rpms were dippin and bouncing and the car sounded like it was coughing while driving.


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks. I was just woried maybe somthing could be sucking into the open DV...
Another question. If I upgraded the stock sidemount and ran a dual sidemount setup, would the numbers be comparable to a FMIC?


_Modified by PSYM0N at 4:33 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSYM0N* »_Thanks. I was just woried maybe somthing could be sucking into the open DV...
Another question. If I upgraded the stock sidemount and ran a dual sidemount setup, would the numbers be comparable to a FMIC?

_Modified by PSYM0N at 4:33 PM 11-6-2006_

I'm looking and I remember seeing a Clevelandnite







doing an install/test thread way back when they were more popular. It definitely works, but I believe it to be put to shame by just about every FMIC and upgraded SMIC on the market today. If stealth is what you're after, a Tyrolsport or Boost Factory SMIC will be the perfect solution. It'll fit in the stock location and is over twice the thickness of the stock one so no need for two separate stock SMICs.


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

dual SMIC's work better than one single SMIC as they don't heat soak as quickly, but one FMIC is better than two SMIC. I'll be getting a front mount in the spring (i have two SMIC's)


----------



## tomm9298 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (jduarte)*

I have done about the same as you with one exception.
VR6 MAF
I needed more air due to the bigger injectors
Kept getting the Too Rich, multiple mis-fire codes















Maybe it is just my car
who knows
Excellant write up
Mega Kudos
Cheers


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (tomm9298)*

How is this not a sticky yet?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_How is this not a sticky yet?

B/c it's "opinionated" and Vortex thrives off advertisers.







Apparently it's my humble opinion that 258whp should be achievable with any company's products.


----------



## tomm9298 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Maybe it's because you did this
without a BIG TURBO kit costing $3,000















I am going to put a sprayer on this Spring
It will have a pressure activated switch
will have a conical spray pattern to my SMIC
whenever the boost exceeds 10 psi
This will help keep it cool
without chopping my frontend up for FMIC

This should be sticky
Cheers


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

hahaha that ridiculous, u'd think if anything this would help our "advertisers" because i gurantee more ppl are gonna be buying stock turbo bolts on parts after what you've done


----------



## tomm9298 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (TomRitt)*

Bump
For sticky
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Cheers


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_hahaha that ridiculous, u'd think if anything this would help our "advertisers" because i gurantee more ppl are gonna be buying stock turbo bolts on parts after what you've done

Let's sure hope so...I have ideas in my head to start up a lil mail order/tuning/install business for 1.8T's...who knows.
My g/f can definitely advertise it


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice.
Good to see some knowledgable vortexers still interested in the stock turbo! But it seems you will soon be a BT guy as well. Hopefully you will still be answering questions asked by the K03 people







as well as the BT stuff!
Thanks for a really good write up


----------



## legui04 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

hey i have on my engine right now
3" turbo back 
GHL cai
revo stage 2 
forge diverter valve 
neuspeed front mount
i have this to options either i buy a super AFC select(for european cars) and put the downpipe on it or i buy the downpipe and a boost controller...what should be the best for me right now???


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (legui04)*

Do the dp and boost controller. I've never seen the need to mess with a super AFC on the stock turbo.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Try the AFC select. Boost controllers can be had for cheap, plus you already have a DP.


----------



## legui04 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

yeah the thing isthat i want to take my car into the dyno and tune it right by doing the dyno so the super AFC select would let me do it each 200rpm plus i have to put the downpipe i dont have no downpipe i just got like 3" straight pipe to the back and right now im boosting 21 so its very confused....


----------



## legui04 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (teknoracing)*

yeah the thing isthat i want to take my car into the dyno and tune it right by doing the dyno so the super AFC select would let me do it each 200rpm plus i have to put the downpipe i dont have no downpipe i just got like 3" straight pipe to the back and right now im boosting 21 so its very confused....


----------



## Det. John Kimble (May 20, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

thanks this is awesome gives me a lot to work with


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

Very cool info!!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_B/c it's "opinionated" and Vortex thrives off advertisers.







Apparently it's my humble opinion that 258whp should be achievable with any company's products.

Actually its because of the following:
-This forum has a FAQ already
-This thread is linked in the FAQ
-This thread is started by a standard user (stickies are only allowed if created by mod/admin or staff)


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Actually its because of the following:
-This forum has a FAQ already
-This thread is linked in the FAQ
*-This thread is started by a standard user (stickies are only allowed if created by mod/admin or staff)*

Forgot one of the most important.....*PAID ADVERTISERS*


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomm9298* »_Maybe it's because you did this
without a BIG TURBO kit costing $3,000


















_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
This is the end of what I’ve done to make all that power. Here is an official mod list:
GIAC X+ ... $500
4.3v Diode ... $2
Oil Catch Can ... $30
Cranked Wastegate ... FREE
(27psi Spikes, 15psi @ Redline)
GHL 3” Turboback ... $1000
Lemmiwinks Tuned ... FREE
Samco Turbo Inlet Hose ... FREE
ECS Magnetic Drain Bolt ... $10
NGK BKR7E Spark Plugs ... $12
Custom Hardline DV Return ... FREE
Golden Eagle Vacuum Manifold ... $75
Custom Front Mount Intercooler ... $400
ESE Colormatched Cold Air Intake ... $250
Relocated Forge 007 Diverter Valve ... $125
Bosch 4-bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ... $55
ECS Lightweight Underdrive Pulleys ... $120
Enginerd Coilpack Hold-down Brackets ... $35
Boostvalve Dual Stage Boost Controller ... $120
Custom 3-way switch
*Low*High*Low in 1st ONLY*
Newsouth Performance Powergasket Plus ... $70
N249 and Secondary Air Injection Deleted ... $10
Boost Cooler Water/Methanol Injection ... $370
*TOTAL: $3184* I'll guess close to $3500 total.


in the long run it costs more actually & you better have boatloads of time to tinker. good thread though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by petesell at 12:30 PM 11-9-2006_


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Actually its because of the following:
-This forum has a FAQ already
-This thread is linked in the FAQ
-This thread is started by a standard user (stickies are only allowed if created by mod/admin or staff)

As long as it's linked in the FAQ, I see no need to add it to the rest of the junk at the top of the forums. Without the advertisers, we wouldn't have this community, so let's not be too harsh on them. This is a great thread so lets not ruin it by arguing about why it's not stickied!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_Forgot one of the most important.....*PAID ADVERTISERS*

More specifically, Forum Sponsor only.

_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_This is a great thread so lets not ruin it by arguing about why it's not stickied! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

wasn't saying anything more then the fact that he left one out.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

Awesome write-up!
Come on Boostin20v... how about a little ctrl-c, ctrl-v action for the FAQ?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_wasn't saying anything more then the fact that he left one out.










And I don't mind if this doesn't become a sticky. Just as long as it doesn't get a.) buried and b.) locked b/c of arguing.


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_I've heard rumors about the system inside the muffler and what not. I just mentioned GHL b/c that's what we went with. 

its no rumor bro...








thats the crap they stuff in the front of the j-pipe in their non-resonated system. The resonated systems use to have 2" inlets on them as well, untill somebody posted pics and then they admited to it and started offereing bigger ones. the muffler inlet itself is only like 2" as well. Like i've said a hundred times they hid poor build quality with shiney pipes and spiffy looking welds. Their life time warranty is the only saving grace...cause more than likely you're going to need it eventually.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_life time warranty is the only saving grace...cause more than likely you're going to need it eventually.

Not to change the subject of this thread... but ask me how many times I had to replace broken parts on their exhausts until I wised up and bought a Techtonics. Hell, my wife's uncle bought one of their exhausts for his Porsche by recommendation from me. I ended up with pie in my face because his broke 3 times until he bought something else.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (ruso)*

Hmmm...I noticed last time I was under the car that her resonator is starting to rust out...pretty bad too. Like I'd give it another 5000 miles or so before there's a hole in there. Which at that time I'd get it warrantied but...I wonder if cutting off the muffler and showing it's only a 2.5" inlet could get me my money back on the grounds of it being falsely advertised as a full 3" system. I got my eyes on that 42DD 3" TB.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_









And I don't mind if this doesn't become a sticky. Just as long as it doesn't get a.) buried and b.) locked b/c of arguing.

WTF? And like i said, nobody was arguing.....it was a statement to correct a fact stated by stu.


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Id love to hear some feedback on the 42DD 3" TB. The next thing Im doing to my car performance wise is gonna be an exauhst and Id like to know what kinda results are out there before I spend a grand on a product that isn't truely 3" and is gonna rust up.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (PSYM0N)*

I guess there would be no harm in me cutting the pipe off the muffler...I can just have it rewelded on but uh...I dunno we'll see this winter what happens.


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (PSYM0N)*

the center muffler or w/e it is on mine has pretty much popped open. I thought 42DD only sold that 3" system as a prototype? I need to get a whole new system as mine (stock) is complete junk now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
someone link me to that 42dd setup if they are selling it still


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (UntouchableGTI)*

this was a very good post....other than two of the hints you gave, i have the same amount of parts and more...just check out my biography...and i will just have to challenge u on having the highest hp and tq numbers on stock turbo!!!!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (no_limit_larry)*

Put her on a dyon and let's see.


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

lol cant really afford a dyno.........i would most definetly if i could...how much do they usually run


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (no_limit_larry)*

About $80 for 3 pulls with a/f. Find a place that's doing a dyno day and it's usually around $50.


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey no_limit_larry, got any pics of that beast?


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

omg i just found this writeup.... SAVwKO FTW


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (Tetzuoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tetzuoe* »_omg i just found this writeup.... SAVwKO FTW


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

awesome write up bro. not to steal your glory but i'm shooting for 300+ whp with my stock turbo using all the mods you listed plus a little bit more. it isn't all done yet but i will definetly post up my results once i have them.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (punkrider99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkrider99* »_awesome write up bro. not to steal your glory but i'm shooting for 300+ whp with my stock turbo using all the mods you listed plus a little bit more. it isn't all done yet but i will definetly post up my results once i have them. 

Hey it's cool man. If we weren't going BT I'd be going for the same thing.


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (jduarte)*

thanks for the info, good write up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (337tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaVwko* »_17. THINGS TO REMOVE: ($35 NEW)
There are two systems that I’ve always disliked in our engine bays, and that’s the N249 vac booster system and the secondary air injection (SAI). I like to make it easy to work on the car, and with these on, it’s harder to do certain things. Having them removed is less clutter. The N249 is connected to your intake manifold and runs vac/boost for numerous things…such as the DV and the combi valve for the SAI. The whole system is located right infront of your intake manifold on a black bracket. Just cut the lines running to it and unbolt it. All you do then is run all your vac lines to a boost/vac source such as the intake mani. If you have a vac mani, run what you can to that to keep things simple. The SAI is used during cold starts to heat up the cat by injecting extra air into the exhaust side of the head. The pump is located infront of the engine block near the bottom, and has two crinkled hoses connected to it. One goes to your stock airbox, and the other to the combi valve, which is what directs air into the head. When removing this system, the best thing to do is to unbolt your coolant line going into the driver side of the head…yea, you’ll lose some coolant doing this but trust me it’s the only way. You can then take the combi valve off by unbolting it. There is a hole there, so you need a block off plate. Twenty Squared Tuning offers a CNC’d block off plate with an O-ring to seal it shut. Before these came out you had to make your own, but these are cleaner and better looking than what many are capable of doing themselves.

Just for reference. the link mentioned above is to our sold website. You can follow the link below to our new site to place your orders through us for the EGR/SAI Block-off plate.
http://www.20squared.com/catal...282a0
But let's not forget to check out Integrated-Engineering either 
http://www.integrated-engineering.org http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

glad the banner advertisers are starting to weigh in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*

how do u insert images


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (no_limit_larry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_limit_larry* »_how do u insert images

You need to host the image on an internet server, and then right click on it, hit properties. Copy the URL, and paste it in here with the







tags on either end of it.


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*









custom paint engine cover, blow off valve








cold air intake, apr turbo inlet hose, custom painted battery cover








apr throttle body to intercooler hose, computer chip-air intake sensor








custom grill and inserts, to keep luxury look








aftermarket front mount intercooler..hid by bumper








clear side markers








euro lights








chrome antenna
these are just a few of the mods....


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*

check out this website for some pics of car...will add more as soon as i get the chance!!!!
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...3af,0


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (no_limit_larry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_limit_larry* »_check out this website for some pics of car...will add more as soon as i get the chance!!!!
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...3af,0

holy lisa frank engine bay paint batman!


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (no_limit_larry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_limit_larry* »_check out this website for some pics of car...will add more as soon as i get the chance!!!!
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...3af,0

buahahaha


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (KC Jazz)*

~$3500 for 258whp? mike, you could have got 259whp and kept $2900 in your pocket with the giggle dude. it'll last you about as long as the meth too. for 259whp, you may need two of the big ones though.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_~$3500 for 258whp? mike, you could have got 259whp and kept $2900 in your pocket with the giggle dude. it'll last you about as long as the meth too. for 259whp, you may need two of the big ones though.









Or we coulda did both.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

i dug up some stuff on lemmiwinks in case anyone was interested, links:
(explanation of adaption and why we can set them)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1191064 
(link from adaption explanation)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1191128 
(lemmiwinks, the guide)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1618056


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Or we coulda did both.









both? both meth AND spray? thats a recipe for a catostrophy. spray doesn't like high timing. meth allows you to advance timing/more boost. boost wise, i don't think you've got anything left in that pee-shooter. so you're left with timing. i would love to see some logs of spray, and 20* of timing up top. i have a feeling the log would stop at ~5k and start to move backwards, as your broken rods slapped against the block.


----------



## tomm9298 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Ok, it seems some have an issue with money spent.
Here are my mods and costs, sorry NO dyno yet.............
3" ebay DP = $85
VR6 MAF = Free
GIAC = $535
FreeFlow muffler = $85 installed
380cc injectors = $210
ADJ FPR = $45
Lemmiwinks = Free
N75 ECS = $119
710N DV = $25
Cat removal = Free
No Check Engine Light = Alot of time..









Total expense for upgrades = $1104
Knowing the guy in the Mustang is hearing his girlfriend say 
"That cute little car just took you" = PRICELESS





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Cheers


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_
both? both meth AND spray? thats a recipe for a catostrophy. spray doesn't like high timing. meth allows you to advance timing/more boost. boost wise, i don't think you've got anything left in that pee-shooter. so you're left with timing. i would love to see some logs of spray, and 20* of timing up top. i have a feeling the log would stop at ~5k and start to move backwards, as your broken rods slapped against the block. 

actually water/methanol and nitrous work very well together. because of the effective increase in octane you gain from water/methanol (93 oct + 50/50 water/meth = 116 oct) you actually don't have to retard your timing when running nitrous. fyi timing is where the power is.


----------



## zooyork155 (Nov 10, 2003)

SAVwKO- 
In your tuning of the meth injection, did you try running less boost (~20psi or so) and higher timing (+20*)? Just curious how it would change the area under your power curve.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (zooyork155)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zooyork155* »_SAVwKO- 
In your tuning of the meth injection, did you try running less boost (~20psi or so) and higher timing (+20*)? Just curious how it would change the area under your power curve.

No I didn't. When I did the timing advance, power was felt, but nothing like going from stock WG rod length to CRANKED. So, I feel 27psi spikes are worth more than even higher timing advance. Perhaps the car is running more efficiently at less boost and more timing but there's nothing wrong with how I'm running it.


----------



## zooyork155 (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm not questioning your methods by any means. I was just proposing that you might gain some more power at the expense of your torque spike.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (zooyork155)*

It's quite possible, but the torque spike makes me


----------



## stkjetta97 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (jduarte)*

this is an awsome post







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (stkjetta97)*

does cranking the waste gate affect partial throttle surging issues?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Tetzuoe)*

Well, can't say as I've never done it using the N75. There's slight surging when using an MBC, and cranking the wg doesn't fix it.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Well, can't say as I've never done it using the N75. There's slight surging when using an MBC, and cranking the wg doesn't fix it.

nuts, you still surge with the MBC ??... this does not bode well, im thinking of really researching this whole partial throttle surging thing, getting logs looking over data etc, just need some good weather and motivation







no one has a good explanation of why it chatters, its always 'get a new N75'


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

awesome write up


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (S.E.A.N.)*

Crazy. I'm baffled to say the least.


----------



## wolfsburg21 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

this is just...wow


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

Will you do me a HUGE favor SaV, PLEASE! Fix the #6 Q&A Quote, its really bothering me.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (PSYM0N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSYM0N* »_Will you do me a HUGE favor SaV, PLEASE! Fix the #6 Q&A Quote, its really bothering me.

Better?


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Mucho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Tetzuoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tetzuoe* »_
nuts, you still surge with the MBC ??... this does not bode well, im thinking of really researching this whole partial throttle surging thing, getting logs looking over data etc, just need some good weather and motivation







no one has a good explanation of why it chatters, its always 'get a new N75'

i fixed my surging by setting secondary fuel tweak to 120 in lemmiwinks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (giac X+, yes lemmiwinks works on it too)


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubnoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnoob* »_i fixed my surging by setting secondary fuel tweak to 120 in lemmiwinks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (giac X+, yes lemmiwinks works on it too)

ill give it a shot, i couldnt get lemmiwinks running, but custom code works.. and well.. its the same thing


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Tetzuoe)*

lots of info thanks.


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

i have about $1300 to spend on a new chip. i obviously cant get everything that you suggested for the $3500. so which out of your list do you think is most vital to the best results, without murdering my turbo, engine etc. since all my parts are stock.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (chris201712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris201712* »_i have about $1300 to spend on a new chip. i obviously cant get everything that you suggested for the $3500. so which out of your list do you think is most vital to the best results, without murdering my turbo, engine etc. since all my parts are stock.

You have $1300 to spend you're saying right? Go with the:
chip = $500
Leaves ya $800...either save a tad more and find a very good quality 3" turboback as these two mods will net you the biggest gain...
Otherwise just go thru my mod list and pick $800 worth. What are your goals?


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

well in the future id like to get a new turbo. im also getting a boost gauge along with the chip. but with the chip ive heard that intercooler hoses should be changed to support the higher boost, as well as the diverter valve. if i have the diverter valve that they put on the audi tt do i really need to change that? and do you know which hose is the one that connects the dv and engine...i have a hole in mine, right near the dv, and its giving me really bad turbo lag and making my turbo rev high. also, would you say that an APR or GIAC chip would be better for my situation?...i wont be upgrading the turbo for awhile.


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
I'm looking and I remember seeing a Clevelandnite







doing an install/test thread way back when they were more popular. It definitely works, but I believe it to be put to shame by just about every FMIC and upgraded SMIC on the market today. If stealth is what you're after, a Tyrolsport or Boost Factory SMIC will be the perfect solution. It'll fit in the stock location and is over twice the thickness of the stock one so no need for two separate stock SMICs.

im doing a mk3 1.8t swap try fitting a mk5 intercooler but since my car is sitting to low ... the fmic was sitting about 2 inchs off the ground i decided to go dual audi s3 sidemounts u think i should be fine with it ? if i want to go stealth and dont give my setup up ? thanks.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris201712* »_well in the future id like to get a new turbo. im also getting a boost gauge along with the chip. but with the chip ive heard that intercooler hoses should be changed to support the higher boost, as well as the diverter valve. if i have the diverter valve that they put on the audi tt do i really need to change that? and do you know which hose is the one that connects the dv and engine...i have a hole in mine, right near the dv, and its giving me really bad turbo lag and making my turbo rev high. also, would you say that an APR or GIAC chip would be better for my situation?...i wont be upgrading the turbo for awhile. 

Yea the audi TT DV will be perfect, BUT, the new IC hoses aren't a must. At chipped boost levels, you'll be fine. If you wanna start pushing it harder, I could see the need. As for the hose, well...gimme a pic and I'll show you. It comes off the intercooler pipe in the back of the engine bay and connects to your DV. As for which chip, go with GIAC if you can get to a nearby dealer. It's put a smile on my face since day one. Drove an APR'd car and wasn't as pleased.

_Quote, originally posted by *mulberry 20vt* »_
im doing a mk3 1.8t swap try fitting a mk5 intercooler but since my car is sitting to low ... the fmic was sitting about 2 inchs off the ground i decided to go dual audi s3 sidemounts u think i should be fine with it ? if i want to go stealth and dont give my setup up ? thanks.

That'll be perfet. I'm not sure on the specs of the A3 sidemounts...maybe they're even more efficient than our stockers. So two of those...you'll be $ in the bank.


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_That'll be perfet. I'm not sure on the specs of the A3 sidemounts...maybe they're even more efficient than our stockers. So two of those...you'll be $ in the bank.









Thanks for the help im reading your complete post great info and if you have this quality attention to customers ... u will have great success.








Also i remember my friend was running a water sprayer to his fmic in this 20th does this help at all ? if i run a sprayer to each of my smic, thanks.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mulberry 20vt* »_
Thanks for the help im reading your complete post great info and if you have this quality attention to customers ... u will have great success.








Also i remember my friend was running a water sprayer to his fmic in this 20th does this help at all ? if i run a sprayer to each of my smic, thanks.

Well, it wouldn't be too too hard for you to test out yourself if you have access to VAG COM. Go out and do a couple runs pushin the car hard and see what your IAT's are. Then just hook up your washer sprayer to a mister and put em on it. See how it does.
If you decide to keep it like that, it'd be better to run a higher mix of alcohol than water (washer fluid is like 80% water, 20% methanol), because alcohol cools much quicker and being on aluminum fins exposed to cool air coming in, it should help out pretty good.
But, for the ultimate in cooling, you'd be best off with a water/meth kit. I figure if you're gonna spray something, spray it INTO your air tract. Perhaps it's not the economical choice for ya right now but I'd def look into it. It seems to be becoming the new "mod-to-have" along with chip, exhaust, fmic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubnoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnoob* »_i fixed my surging by setting secondary fuel tweak to 120 in lemmiwinks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (giac X+, yes lemmiwinks works on it too)








that made a HUGE difference, although im still surging in some scenereos its less severe. still hitting limp after one stutter though








next ill do a pressure test and get the giac 4c update. after that ill look at dv springs if im still surging.


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re:*

lol my bad on the enormous pic...amazing how dirty my it is under there tho!! you pretty much can see the holes tho...i have temporarily duck taped the holes (what would we do without it) and already have felt a difference in throttle response and turbo power so i can only imagine the difference once i get that fixed. thanks for your help btw...you should open a vw repair/performance shop your business would boom!!


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re:*

lol my bad on the enormous pic...amazing how dirty my it is under there tho!! you pretty much can see the holes tho...i have temporarily duck taped the holes (what would we do without it) and already have felt a difference in throttle response and turbo power so i can only imagine the difference once i get that fixed. thanks for your help btw...you should open a vw repair/performance shop your business would boom!!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (chris201712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris201712* »_lol my bad on the enormous pic...amazing how dirty my it is under there tho!! you pretty much can see the holes tho...i have temporarily duck taped the holes (what would we do without it) and already have felt a difference in throttle response and turbo power so i can only imagine the difference once i get that fixed. thanks for your help btw...you should open a vw repair/performance shop your business would boom!!

Look at the big pic you posted. Start at the bottom and go up. It's the biggest hose and has the Audi 4 circles printed on it. That hose goes from your DV (pictured) to the top of the stock intercooler piping after the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I WOULD do the whole repair/performance shop, but after talking to someone in the business right now, it takes $$$ to make money. And if I were actually workin on cars, I'd need insurance too. Plus I'm not a "qualified" tech so...all I got to lean on is what I've done and some people will buy it, others won't.


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*

you could always just do it as a side job for those people who trust you and you could build up a reputation or something i dunno. but how do you suggest i get this fixed...is it probably easier to get it done by VW or a performance shop or what? im not exactly car savvy but if you think its an easy job then i could do it. i dont know the part number or anything do you know it by any chance?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (chris201712)*

I don't know the part number either. It should be printed on the hose you could just read off of it. Look on the classifieds to see if anyone is selling one. Sure you'd be able to find one easy.
And it IS a very simple job. I'd just go buy 2 new screw style clamps. Take your old hose off and put the new one on. Piece o cake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

alright thanks for all the help


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (chris201712)*

cen we get a resize on that pic, its making the posts annoying to read
so anyone play with matlab at all? i found a nice little engine dynamics toolbox (pirated copy) but it doesnt factor in air fuel engine dynamics, just torques.... 
btw the surging has gotten worse


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: (Tetzuoe)*

yeh ill just delete the post


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re:*

i have a question...if you click on the pic. i posted and look at where the arrow is pointing, is it just me or does that not look right at all?basically my hose is split there and joined by some kind of white thing that is set inside the hose. i bought this car used so i have no idea what the person before me had done to the car.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (chris201712)*

thats just a T coupling, it looks like somone had a boost gague installed, that hose that runs off of it just has a screw stuck in the end







nothing to be concerned with (unless its leaking)


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (chris201712)*

Yea that's def an old boost gauge line. Notice the screw in the end of it?


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Tetzuoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tetzuoe* »_it just has a screw stuck in the end









no i couldnt tell








edit: added a laughy face, seemed kinda mean without it










_Modified by Tetzuoe at 7:47 PM 11-23-2006_


----------



## chris201712 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Tetzuoe)*

ahh ok...well i guess thats kinda good cuz im gettin a gauge lol


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (chris201712)*

very nice write up dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (1.8tizzle)*

OK so i got the giac upgrade, it definatley reduced surging after some tweaks
without tweaking i was able to hit boost ONCE then flip into limp mode, sometimes id not even get to that point... 
after updating apparently all my trims were reset. i had open up customsetting.exe and my timing and trim levels, instead of 120% i went up to 107 and that reduced the surging to the point where i am able to drive into philly and park without setting off limp mode http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif some more tweaking and i may be in business.
The engine is still a bit jumpy though after driving for awhile, stutters before WOT but nothing catastrophic.
the moral is if you havent updated your ECU id do so, it helps.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Tetzuoe)*

Perhaps wire in a 4.7v diode...that'll completely safegaurd ya from going into limp.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Perhaps wire in a 4.7v diode...that'll completely safegaurd ya from going into limp.

i dont like that though, the sensor is there for a reason and fooling it to think its at max boost when its WAYYYYY over max boost... doesnt the sensor need to see the pressure so it can adjust? maybe i am just paranoid...


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Tetzuoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tetzuoe* »_
i dont like that though, the sensor is there for a reason and fooling it to think its at max boost when its WAYYYYY over max boost... doesnt the sensor need to see the pressure so it can adjust? maybe i am just paranoid...

That's what your other sensors are there for: MAF, throttle position, IAT, O2...you'll be fine.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
That's what your other sensors are there for: MAF, throttle position, IAT, O2...you'll be fine.


all fun and games till you melt something


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_

all fun and games till you melt something









What would ya melt? That may explain why your car is so slow.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_What would ya melt? That may explain why your car is so slow.









heres a quick google images search:


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Tetzuoe)*

Ouch...I can't wait to see what Jen's KO3s looks like.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
What would ya melt? That may explain why your car is so slow.


last i remember my car on stock turbo trapped 5mph higher then yours *without methanol injection*


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_

last i remember my car on stock turbo trapped 5mph higher then yours *without methanol injection*









*5mph higher huh?* If memory serves me correctly it went 103 and with a 2.4 60'...of course the trap is gonna be low with that slow of a 60'. We'll go from a roll in the spring time.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

this is one hell of a write up! great job man!


----------



## RussellsGTI (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (jduarte)*

only if the noobs would read this...this is great stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PSYM0N (Aug 9, 2005)

We're all noobs in one form or fashion. Except Bigmak, hes god.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (jduarte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jduarte* »_Incredible write-up. You're the man; not only for writing this up, but for testing other options. TG for work printers, I've got 6 pages of horsepower at my disposal now. Thank you


i copied it and tried to print it and it put it on two pages and i think the font size is like 1 LOL can barely read it
very nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

did anyone feel that their car felt more jerky after cranking on the gate alot?
almost like the turbo wanted to spool even faster (if thats possible







)


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you talking about the waste gate? I cranked min up about 1 turn and a half and it does feel like it wants to spool faster or maybe its cause i tightened my overboost solution kit and it feels like its holding boost better? Think I should tighten the rod some more?


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

mine was tight enough to the point when going around a turn and downshifting there was enough air being generated by the motor to spool the turbo cause of the pressure closing the wastegate......does that alot when it was cranked on bout 1.5 turns, it was mor jerky and sucked down low


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

Mine does not feel jerky anymore. It felt jerky before but i installed my dogbone mount and it feels much better when i shift or downshift. Mine is also cranked 1 and a half turn. Do you have an upgraded dogbone mount?


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

i dont mean jerky as the car, i mean jerky as the turbo wants to spool faster and spool when it shouldnt, or when i dont want it too


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

read my write up


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_i dont mean jerky as the car, i mean jerky as the turbo wants to spool faster and spool when it shouldnt, or when i dont want it too


Oh Ok. No mine does not do that at all.


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome write up! i have a ko4 with most of the mods you have. i went with revo and when i dynoed i had my boost turned down...but i didn't make that much power. i'm gonna try cranking the wg down and see what that does. i have the water meth inj..but i haven't tuned for it yet..my ebay dp broke so i haven't been able to afford a vagcom for the time being. i appreciate you taking the time to do this...most helpfull!!!!


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

k04-001 or k04-20? I take it its a 420 cause your nic.


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great write up very well written and helpful!! thanks !!
















Chris


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (gt02jettaz)*

Great write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettar (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (jduarte)*


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (Jettar)*

hey sweet write up man... i copied it and pasted on my site.... 
http://www.illicitvw.com


----------



## NeilsGLi (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (jduarte)*

AWESOME write up...I just learned a few things. 
Great work and thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## dgk007 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Great write up.
You have answered so many questions I have in the back of my mind.


----------



## adasilva76 (Mar 20, 2002)

what are the options for the pancake pipe? What is available to replace it, or should I just go FMIC?


----------



## Dubzuc (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (adasilva76)*

Awesome write up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

that is some power


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (adasilva76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adasilva76* »_what are the options for the pancake pipe? What is available to replace it, or should I just go FMIC?

neuspeed and abd both make a replacement, or depending on the company, fmic is another option.


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (bmoney 303)*

to the op,
what do you think would happen if say, someone ran the set up you described, but with a k04 and no meth injection? would it be more efficient? higher HP, better? worse? I'm very interested. I have some of the parts you listed already on my car,(chip, pulleys, 4bar fpr, dv, TB,CAI,) im just missing a few things. (FMIC, upgraded software, MBC.........possibly a k04).
LMK, im sure your very busy responding to everyone and their grandma, and i apoligize if this question has already been asked.
i was like a kid at a toy store when i saw this post!


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
*5mph higher huh?* If memory serves me correctly it went 103 and with a 2.4 60'...of course the trap is gonna be low with that slow of a 60'. We'll go from a roll in the spring time.









Hey I just saw this thread. I guess 1 year too late for me in terms of when I modified my K03S. I would just like to give my personal input to the OP. Please don’t take this as insults or discredit. 
Your 60 foot times have lil impact on your ¼ time. It is your trap speed witch is indicative of your power, and the ET is indicative of your traction obviously with hp playing into effect. 
I don’t know the exact time and trap you did at the track but from your post I am assuming you did 103mph so this is what I am going with. Please correct me if I am mistaken. 
A 103mph is very slow trap for 258whp. This leaves me to doubt the dyno or the track measuring equipment. I can think of many cars with less then 258whp, and which some weigh more that which can trap ~103mph. (srt-4, 350z, Sti, S4 (b5 chipped and stock b6), s2000 All of which make less or around 250whp and trap at least 100mph). Obviously not all tracks and dynos are created equally. 
With which car did you trap 103 with? The GTI or the GLI. I do understand with both these cars 1mph should be taken off for the extra shift, but it does not explain your whp to Trap. 
To add to this discussion, I have the exact same mods as you minus the meth and the cranked W/G.
I have run [email protected] on a slippy track with not so good tires, and dynoed 215whp on a strict mustang dyno. (185whp is avg for 1.8T with just chips on this dyno)
Thanks







_Modified by 514passatvr6 at 2:19 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## ezmethod (Jan 28, 2004)

Sick write up .... great job!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_to the op,
what do you think would happen if say, someone ran the set up you described, but with a k04 and no meth injection? would it be more efficient? higher HP, better? worse? I'm very interested. I have some of the parts you listed already on my car,(chip, pulleys, 4bar fpr, dv, TB,CAI,) im just missing a few things. (FMIC, upgraded software, MBC.........possibly a k04).
LMK, im sure your very busy responding to everyone and their grandma, and i apoligize if this question has already been asked.
i was like a kid at a toy store when i saw this post!









Yes...bigger turbos are always more efficient than a smaller at a set powerlevel...well usually. I bet 300whp wouldn't be too hard if you had everything I listed as well as a ko4-020 or whatever number.









_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
Hey I just saw this thread. I guess 1 year too late for me in terms of when I modified my K03S. I would just like to give my personal input to the OP. Please don’t take this as insults or discredit. 
Your 60 foot times have lil impact on your ¼ time. It is your trap speed witch is indicative of your power, and the ET is indicative of your traction obviously with hp playing into effect. 
I don’t know the exact time and trap you did at the track but from your post I am assuming you did 103mph so this is what I am going with. Please correct me if I am mistaken. 
A 103mph is very slow trap for 258whp. This leaves me to doubt the dyno or the track measuring equipment. I can think of many cars with less then 258whp, and which some weigh more that which can trap ~103mph. (srt-4, 350z, Sti, S4 (b5 chipped and stock b6), s2000 All of which make less or around 250whp and trap at least 100mph). Obviously not all tracks and dynos are created equally. 
With which car did you trap 103 with? The GTI or the GLI. I do understand with both these cars 1mph should be taken off for the extra shift, but it does not explain your whp to Trap. 
To add to this discussion, I have the exact same mods as you minus the meth and the cranked W/G.
I have run [email protected] on a slippy track with not so good tires, and dynoed 215whp on a strict mustang dyno. (185whp is avg for 1.8T with just chips on this dyno)
Thanks


Actually, I was told by quite a few people that a 2.1 60' would give me atleast a 13.5 as opposed to a 2.4 60' and 13.9. Getting off the line quicker should most definitel equal a quicker run. As far as the trap goes, you're right...more power should mean a higher trap as well. But if it takes me longer to get to the 60' mark than another car, does that mean I'm moving faster or slower when I get there? I'm asking you...
You can definitely question the dyno, but here's another fact. I dyno'd 225whp and 270wtq at H2O on the same type of dyno (Dynojet) BEFORE putting the water/meth in. So ofcourse theres gonna be added power to it all.
Now, as far as comparing trap speeds, the highest trap I know of in a ko3s was my buddy who went 106. He wasn't making more than 225 I'd assume...but he ran in a GTI...which right off the bat is 300lbs lighter than what I weighed at when I ran 103. Another factor is the tranny...he had an O2J with the 3.65, so he was in 3rd thru the lights where I have to shift to 4th. You can argue aerodynamics as well...I'm not sure which is better.
Case in point, I realize I didn't run the best time or highest trap speed in the quarter, but that doesn't make me NOT believe I didn't make the power the dyno said. There are always variables.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Actually, I was told by quite a few people that a 2.1 60' would give me atleast a 13.5 as opposed to a 2.4 60' and 13.9. Getting off the line quicker should most definitel equal a quicker run. As far as the trap goes, you're right...more power should mean a higher trap as well. But if it takes me longer to get to the 60' mark than another car, does that mean I'm moving faster or slower when I get there? I'm asking you...



You were told right... If your 60' ET is off, your 1/4 mile ET is going to severely suffer. 
Second, regarding trap speeds.. THEORETICALLY, traction doesnt factor into trap speed. I heard it said that it doesnt make a difference because with a lack of traction it takes you longer to get down the track which allows you more time to build speed..
But here in the real world, especially us FWD mortals we have to modulate the throttle unless we just want to piss away the whole run. If we were running automatics with magical converters that would allow us to simply mat the throttle and spin as much as we wanted, then not have the engine bog when the gear changed, then yeah, MPH wouldnt change very much. But when you are modulating the throttle to control wheelspin, or you are going from one gear with uncontrollable wheelspin to the next gear that causes a bog(because the car isnt going as fast as the tires WERE going), you end upwith alot less power hitting the ground.
I used to have a car that I could 60' in the 1.8Xs on radials by slipping the clutch very well. Just for grins I decided to test the theory that you could go down the track burning the tires the whole way and not lose ET. So I launched the car at high RPM, blew the tires off in 1st, powershifted 2nd and burned the tires off through the first 3/4 of of second, then powershifted 3rd and 4th as I usually did. The car 60'ed in the 2.9-3.1 second range, and my MPH DID suffer...


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

If the car were still running, I'd have Dizzy come up here and run it down to see what it could do.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

just a curious question that i cannot seem to find anywhere. which chip makes more boost. apr or giac? (flame suit on)..lol
i live about 5min from ECS tuning, so im thinking it would be better to go apr from them, then to send out my ecu to get giac. make any sence or no way?


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_just a curious question that i cannot seem to find anywhere. which chip makes more boost. apr or giac? (flame suit on)..lol
i live about 5min from ECS tuning, so im thinking it would be better to go apr from them, then to send out my ecu to get giac. make any sence or no way?
You didnt even look. GIAC. Saying you searched when you didnt just makes you look stupid.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (CHRISWEARSNOPANTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHRISWEARSNOPANTS* »_You didnt even look. GIAC. Saying you searched when you didnt just makes you look stupid.

your right, sorry i didnt even notice you sitting behind me while i was looking for it! your stupid








i never found any good stats saying which puts out more, other than just people's "opinions"..


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

no, he's right, info on chips is Very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very  very   very very very very  very   very  scarce, its hard really to find any info pertaitning to them.

edit: phew! that was hard, basically stole those from the 1.8t faq


_Modified by Tetzuoe at 1:58 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## thrillhouse (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (Tetzuoe)*

how about a write up on how to make my car handle like a dream lol


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (thrillhouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thrillhouse* »_how about a write up on how to make my car handle like a dream lol

Maybe someday...


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (thrillhouse)*

Very cool read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## damfra (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Hi, what a great post! Love the info and am very appreciative. I'm a newby to the forum, though have owned a 01 1.8T for some time.
Quick questions... if upgrading to a chip, while my stock clutch hold up? I've been driving stick for ever, and never drop the clutch. I get my thrills out of the power in 2nd gear-up.
Also, I upgraded my suspension (the stock squishy suspension) to the VW OEM sport shocks and springs. For a lower profile could I get away with new springs, or will this cause the shocks to fail?


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (damfra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *damfra* »_Hi, what a great post! Love the info and am very appreciative. I'm a newby to the forum, though have owned a 01 1.8T for some time.
Quick questions... if upgrading to a chip, while my stock clutch hold up? I've been driving stick for ever, and never drop the clutch. I get my thrills out of the power in 2nd gear-up.
Also, I upgraded my suspension (the stock squishy suspension) to the VW OEM sport shocks and springs. For a lower profile could I get away with new springs, or will this cause the shocks to fail?

I am running a GIAC race chip and I still have my stock clutch. Over 15k w/ it so far and the clutch feels fine. Check my sig for my dyno and mods.
As for the springs/shocks... I am running Sparco springs that give me a 1.7" drop w/ stock shocks. It's not the best setup by any means but it works for now(looks great IMO). They have about 10k miles on them and the stock shocks haven't blown yet... Coils should be installed by mid-spring...
Hope that helps...


----------



## Vin_ZNT (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

err
what if I chose the Revo program istead of GIAC?
:S


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

I did not read the whole thread so i dont know if someone else has allready mentioned this, but refering to SAVwKO's statment about intercoolers I just wanted to make clear that SSAutochrome actually has a very, bad rep. for making very crappy products. Thier intercoolers seem to be one of their better products but even they have a reputation of not cooling intake temps very well at all.
As of any other company they have mixed reviews. some have had no problems with there products at all but ive seen a lot of engine damage threads in the honda community due to or related to SSAutochrome products along w/ their parts cracking or just strait up falling apart.
keep in mind they also go under the names of godspeed, XS power, and others...basically just be carefull of anything w/ a crappy chrome finish and a cheap price tag
http://www.cb7tuner.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=38428


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (H Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H Mike* »_I did not read the whole thread so i dont know if someone else has allready mentioned this, but refering to SAVwKO's statment about intercoolers I just wanted to make clear that SSAutochrome actually has a very, bad rep. for making very crappy products. Thier intercoolers seem to be one of their better products but even they have a reputation of not cooling intake temps very well at all.
As of any other company they have mixed reviews. some have had no problems with there products at all but ive seen a lot of engine damage threads in the honda community due to or related to SSAutochrome products along w/ their parts cracking or just strait up falling apart.
keep in mind they also go under the names of godspeed, XS power, and others...basically just be carefull of anything w/ a crappy chrome finish and a cheap price tag
http://www.cb7tuner.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=38428

Before w/m, I never went over 40°C intake temps WITH the w/g cranked to 27psi. It started in the low 30s and then went up with rpm.
With w/m, they never went above 30°C.
The core was fine as far as I could tell.


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

i have no experience their products so I'm saying they definitely are bad, I'm just sharing what Ive read about them because it seems like the Vortex community hasn't been clued in about it yet
to tell you the truth i have an SSautochrome core sitting in my room right now, because they are cheap and I thought id try it when i was going to boost my accord. But honda engines are extremely cheap so its not really a problem if you blow them. I know that VW engines aren't so cheap so I'm just warning people that they do in fact have a bad rep
they may ignore it if they like....... I did. 
_However_ when i get my Vw i will be buying something better just to be on the safe side


----------



## chuck d (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Great write up man. Just had a question regarding the use of an intake or modded air-box with the GiAC X+ chip. I know the gains are minimal if any, but I could have sworn I read somewhere that the ECU will start to pull back timing with the uses of an intake or modded air-box and thus, you will lose power because the X+ is not designed for more air before the MAF. Is this true or does an intake benefit the X+ chip?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (chuck d)*

Intakes don't do much of anything on the stock turbo, so I'm not sure where you heard that from.


----------



## chuck d (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Yeah, I know intakes dont really do all that much on stock turbo, but I have heard that a modded airbox might give you a tiny bit extra power over completely stock airbox. That being said, and hopefully I am not off base, but my question was does an intake infact cause a loss in power in cars that are chipped (GIAC X+) because the program was not written for use with intakes? Just trying to figure out whether or not I want to smooth out my air box and open it up a bit like others have or if its not really worth the trouble at all. Thanks.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (chuck d)*

It's the most "economical" intake. Just smooth it and drop in a K&N. You won't lose power on a chipped car either.


----------



## Riceratheart (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Wow!! I am new to the VW world coming directly from the HonDuh side of racing. Didn't want to feel like a total NooB on here with the 1001 questions I have in my head. This answered about 999 of them. Great info.







's to you man!!!!


----------



## toywolf (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

when i had my 3"DP w/ dump tube on i dyno'd 213whp/247wtq. ran a 13.7 @ 103 at NE Dragway on a friend's set of slicks. i had to shift to 4th.
since my ThrottleBody problem is pretty much gone now, this summer after i get another 3" exhaust i am planning a 50 shot of N2O and water/meth just for the occational fun and drag track trip.







at that point i'll need to install the stage 2 clutch/14lbs flywheel i've been eyeing.

*awesome writeup by the way*. i started tracking it when i first came out.


----------



## toywolf (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Intakes don't do much of anything on the stock turbo, so I'm not sure where you heard that from.

several people on the forum have run data logs on air flow. being skeptic i did this myself. stock vs. modded stock vs. aftermarket. the advantage, if any, just wasn't there. i just love the CAI style for the sound of the DV when you let off. 
the modded stock was only marginally better than stock, and the CAI was the same as a modded stock. my theory is the stock airbox is just designed well. either that or the turbo sucks so hard that the intake doesn't have that big of an effect on airflow and power.


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (jduarte)*

*Boostvalve Dual Stage Boost Controller ... $120
Custom 3-way switch
*Low*High*Low in 1st ONLY**
Will that take place of the n75 valve?


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDub_Turbo)*

Sav, I was in the 337/GLI forum and stumbled on a pic of your engine compartment. Now I'm a visual guy so reading is one thing but seeing it pretty much brings it all together. So I hope you don't mind if I post it in here. BTW if you could provide any others, especially of the areas not in the pic, that would be awesome!










_Modified by aircooled56 at 10:48 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

That was a brilliant recap, and I thank you for posting it. I am at the starting point with modding my 1.8t Jetta now that the warranty is up, this thread helped me a lot. Kudos


----------



## davehinchey (Dec 19, 2005)

good job man . i dig the chip advice . i been thinking, either arp or giac


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

Cranked Wastegate ... FREE
(27psi Spikes, 15psi @ Redline)
how do u crank a wastegate? i have apr chip (93 octane, v-tuned) 3" catless dp, 2.5" electric cutout, carbonio cai, forge tip, and forge dv, and i run 9.30's at the 1/8 track. id be happy with 8.30's 8.40's. want to know what to do. i am thinking about bigger turbo. maybe k04 or next step up (whats next step up above k04 in pricing) thanks!


----------



## 01TurboGLX (Aug 25, 2003)

*Question on 2-stage MBC*

Great write up Sav!
I just bought a slightly used 2004 Jetta GLI, 1.8T, Tornado Red, 6-speed manual. 22K miles and clean as a tack. My previous ride was an '01 Beetle, 1.8T GLX 5-speed. I was running an APR chip (93), 4-bar regulator and a Forge 007, that's about it. It was a very nice driving package with real good torque increase over the stock 150HP package. I'd like to add a little more gettyup to the Jetta, but since I drive 42 miles one way to work every day, I don't think I need a 250HP stump puller... Will the two stage MBC work well without a chip, or do you need the chip programming to taylor the fuel / spark, etc for the MBC? If using just the MBC, I assume a 4-bar PR and a good DV are needed anyways, right? It would be nice to switch to stock boost for the commute and flip over to 16 PSI or so for 'Play Time'. What are your thoughts? Thanks in advance for any suggestions. Regards, John


----------



## Parsons (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Question on 2-stage MBC (01TurboGLX)*

Perfect thread for a newbie such as myself.
After reading through all this, I've decided what I want to do.
I want to retain stock reliability, but increase the efficiency of current boost levels. So to do this I was thinking 2.5"/3" downpipe on stock exhaust, turbo inlet pipe and smoothing out the airbox with new filter.
Lighter pulleys as well?
I really don't like loud exhausts, but I LOVE the sound of a turbo. Not so much the BoV/DV noise though. I figure with these mods I will be getting the most of out the stock turbo and stock boost levels. Increased fuel economy, better throttle response and a faster spool up. All without increasing boost levels or sounding too loud. Am I right, any other mods you would suggest for this line of thinking? 
And I figure if I do all this, my engine will be set up just right incase I want to chip it and start doing other mods.


----------



## MilitantGrunt (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Question on 2-stage MBC (Parsons)*

Thanks a lot for posting this, this thread is like a checklist for me, I might not have a k03s, but a regular K03 on my A4, everytime I do one of these mods, I slightly notice a difference. I can only imagine what a combination of these mods will do with a K04.


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

I have a quick question...
I have pretty much decided on Giac X+ 14c for my software and I have already bought the Boost Factory SMIC.
I had a laggy BT GTI before with a droning 2.5" TB... I dont ever want that again!
Will I see much gain with only a 3" DP hooked into my stock 2.25" exhaust.
I still see the point of more volume and less restriction but I am really wondering if I will see a huge difference... enough to justify the $300 for the downpipe?


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled56)*

Woah!!!







this thread is still alive and kickin!!!


----------



## 05indoesitgogti (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

first off how is the new build up going.
second was there any reason why you did not use no2 when you where on th k03s in your girls car.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (05indoesitgogti)*

There's a thread not to far below here with a dyno vid. And I didn't use nitrous b/c I didn't want to.


----------



## VGLI (Jun 14, 2007)

*v-flow*

Were can I get a v-flow intake? I was going to get a carbonio but you recommend the v-flow?


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

wastegate tightening....
when we say down, do we mean the direction shown in the pic? or not? 










_Modified by vickieblack at 5:06 PM 9-1-2007_


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

Sav, great write-up man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This was one of the first things I read when I got on the forums and I constantly refer to it. Love Jen's GLI man, its insane. Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

any response?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (vickieblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VGLI* »_Were can I get a v-flow intake? I was going to get a carbonio but you recommend the v-flow?

http://www.evoms.com or go to http://www.bpinitiatives.com, as they have a similar design at less than half the price.

_Quote, originally posted by *vickieblack* »_wastegate tightening....
when we say down, do we mean the direction shown in the pic? or not? 









That's the direction your spin the nuts. Turn them clockwise like you'd be tightening them onto the rod. Do the bottom one first a few threads, and then do the same to the top one to tighten it up. Then test it out.


----------



## Boardinjew0 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

bump


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Boardinjew0)*

Perhaps these questions were answered in other threads that you guys may have started but I figure I'll do a lil catching up since I no longer had this in my watched topics.

_Quote, originally posted by *VDub_Turbo* »_*Boostvalve Dual Stage Boost Controller ... $120
Custom 3-way switch
*Low*High*Low in 1st ONLY**
Will that take place of the n75 valve? 

Kinda sorta. The N75 is an electronic boost controller and is controlled by the ECU. The boostvalve dualstage is a manual boost controller, controlled by you. But with two valves in the kit, you can electronically control which valve is being used with a switch. One valve can be low, one can be high, and you can switch back and forth as you please...even under WOT.

_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled56* »_Sav, I was in the 337/GLI forum and stumbled on a pic of your engine compartment. Now I'm a visual guy so reading is one thing but seeing it pretty much brings it all together. So I hope you don't mind if I post it in here. BTW if you could provide any others, especially of the areas not in the pic, that would be awesome!









_Modified by aircooled56 at 10:48 PM 5-21-2007_

Thanks...took a lot of careful work and placement to get it looking like that. It's really the only/best shot of the engine bay, thanks to blackmagic592. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *sti05ak* »_Cranked Wastegate ... FREE
(27psi Spikes, 15psi @ Redline)
how do u crank a wastegate? i have apr chip (93 octane, v-tuned) 3" catless dp, 2.5" electric cutout, carbonio cai, forge tip, and forge dv, and i run 9.30's at the 1/8 track. id be happy with 8.30's 8.40's. want to know what to do. i am thinking about bigger turbo. maybe k04 or next step up (whats next step up above k04 in pricing) thanks!

I outline how to do it in the paragraph about cranked wastegate. Also in the post above this that I made.

_Quote, originally posted by *01TurboGLX* »_Great write up Sav!
I just bought a slightly used 2004 Jetta GLI, 1.8T, Tornado Red, 6-speed manual. 22K miles and clean as a tack. My previous ride was an '01 Beetle, 1.8T GLX 5-speed. I was running an APR chip (93), 4-bar regulator and a Forge 007, that's about it. It was a very nice driving package with real good torque increase over the stock 150HP package. I'd like to add a little more gettyup to the Jetta, but since I drive 42 miles one way to work every day, I don't think I need a 250HP stump puller... Will the two stage MBC work well without a chip, or do you need the chip programming to taylor the fuel / spark, etc for the MBC? If using just the MBC, I assume a 4-bar PR and a good DV are needed anyways, right? It would be nice to switch to stock boost for the commute and flip over to 16 PSI or so for 'Play Time'. What are your thoughts? Thanks in advance for any suggestions. Regards, John

The two stage MBC will really only be beneficial if you are chipped. I can't imagine having 2 preset boost levels at or below what the stock level is. If you get a chip, and still wanna conserve gas, getting a two stage allows you to have your play time on high boost, and flip a switch to low boost so you don't get into the gas guzzling boost levels.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO) AKA the savior!*

SAV you are the freak'n man! I just came home from a business trip (I live in Hawaii and I was in DC) to find my wife had coilovers installed and had my car chipped!!!!!! SWEET!








How did she know what to do you might ask. Well when I found this thread a few months ago, i printed out all 50-sum pages and it lives near my desk. Well she read it too and the rest is history. Now she has an unlimited amount of gift ideas!
Now I have a CAI, GAIC, and Coilovers on the GLI. I planning my next mod right now. I'm thinking 3" exhaust....
Who said married life sucks


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO) AKA the savior! (Macks04GLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hammerhead47 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Dude you might possibly have the coolest wife ever.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (hammerhead47)*

Thanks. She is the coolest. The guy at the shop she was working with wanted to know if she had a sister!
So next up I think will be an exhaust. Anybody got any favorites they would like to recommend to my wife!!















I'm thinking eurojet 3" turboback...or cat back


----------



## JustinGLi18T (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Macks04GLI)*

Turboback = Power + Noise
Catback = Noise
Turboback or go home


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

nice work pEEPs


----------



## GTI-LVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

good stuff


----------



## theNofJkid (Jun 27, 2007)

great write up!!! couldnt ask for anything more. I have one ? though, i have a 98 passat with the same engine. So i assume the parts you mentioned are Applicable to my car as well?? I already have most of the parts you mentioned. mine is stick though.
thanks in advance.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (theNofJkid)*

Most all the mods should apply to your engine...you just need to hope that some parts that are transverse specific are also made to fit longitudinal.


----------



## dayday1980 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

good write-up, very helpful


----------



## 1.8t dubbin (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (dayday1980)*

the 1.8t bible. lol wanted to watch this. glad to read that im doin everything right so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CanadianVdub (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (1.8t dubbin)*

Do not like how you praise GHL when there are plenty of other QUALITY turbo backs out there.
Do not like how you recommend a 3 inch based on who has one and not actual pro's and con's because if three of my friends love mcdonalds does that make it the best? 
I will tell you its a decent write up for people who want to be just like you, but there is more than one way to go to get that power. 
I agree with the mods this isn't really a do it yourself more of a guideline how YOU got to where you are, so you shouldn't be upset about them changing the title. I give you a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for answering some questions but I would have to say if anyone needs to know anything they should go to the Complete Idiots Guide To Basic Modding For 1.8T post as it provides an unbiased and little more informative answer to the basic questions.
However you talk about other things which is not in that guide which is good, and while it shouldn't be a do it yourself it should be a sticky in the FAQ for that reason alone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (CanadianVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianVdub* »_Do not like how you praise GHL when there are plenty of other QUALITY turbo backs out there.
*I wrote this at a time when 42DD wasn't out. I haven't gotten around to modifying it. Besides, this is MY guide, not yours. I wrote what I used to get where I was.*
Do not like how you recommend a 3 inch based on who has one and not actual pro's and con's because if three of my friends love mcdonalds does that make it the best? 
*You must not like how I recommend 3" b/c you have a 2.5"? Sorry, but less backpressure on a higher hp car comes from a bigger exhaust, not smaller one. The only con from a 3" is possible rattling over the rear axle if you are low enough.*
I will tell you its a decent write up for people who want to be just like you, but there is more than one way to go to get that power. 
*I agree. But I'm not going to write something GENERALLY when I haven't used every person's products. I listed what I did, and you are more than welcome to shoot for the same numbers on a different product.*
I agree with the mods this isn't really a do it yourself more of a guideline how YOU got to where you are, so you shouldn't be upset about them changing the title. I give you a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for answering some questions but I would have to say if anyone needs to know anything they should go to the Complete Idiots Guide To Basic Modding For 1.8T post as it provides an unbiased and little more informative answer to the basic questions.
*The complete idiot's guide is not even close to what I wrote. It's a basic "starter kit" to being accepted by the vortex scene. Lower your car, chip your car, make it sound good. My guide is solely on getting as much power as possible out of the ko3s...and in great detail as many have already pointed out.*
However you talk about other things which is not in that guide which is good, and while it shouldn't be a do it yourself it should be a sticky in the FAQ for that reason alone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








*It's been in the FAQ section since about the time I wrote it. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (Macks04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Macks04GLI* »_Thanks. She is the coolest. The guy at the shop she was working with wanted to know if she had a sister!
So next up I think will be an exhaust. Anybody got any favorites they would like to recommend to my wife!!















I'm thinking eurojet 3" turboback...or cat back

turboback bro. you will get the most gains out of the downpipe, the catback just is for sound.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Props for an outstanding, well written and detailed write up on how to get more power with the K03s stock turbo! Well done.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Nothin' like tellin' people who want to kick some ass w/a stock little Kox how to do it! Thx, Sav!!! :thumup: :cheer:


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*

Oops! Meant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*

omfg
nice bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (allmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allmotor6* »_omfg
nice bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. That's on the bigger turbo tho. Sadly, I must confess it didn't look so pretty when it was on the ko3s.


----------



## ThaDeaLer (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (CanadianVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianVdub* »_Do not like how you praise GHL when there are plenty of other QUALITY turbo backs out there.
Do not like how you recommend a 3 inch based on who has one and not actual pro's and con's because if three of my friends love mcdonalds does that make it the best? 
I will tell you its a decent write up for people who want to be just like you, but there is more than one way to go to get that power. 
I agree with the mods this isn't really a do it yourself more of a guideline how YOU got to where you are, so you shouldn't be upset about them changing the title. I give you a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for answering some questions but I would have to say if anyone needs to know anything they should go to the Complete Idiots Guide To Basic Modding For 1.8T post as it provides an unbiased and little more informative answer to the basic questions.
However you talk about other things which is not in that guide which is good, and while it shouldn't be a do it yourself it should be a sticky in the FAQ for that reason alone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










your a loser buddy


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Thanks. That's on the bigger turbo tho. Sadly, I must confess it didn't look so pretty when it was on the ko3s.









Mike, I hate your engine bay. I hate it so much, I wish it was mine. Oh, and a buddy of mine claims you stole the wheels off his Bimmer and he wants them back.








Come back to CO already!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike431635 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (Dismal)*

Sav, maybe I missed this, but what's the gold plate with the red tube/wire coming out of it between the TB and the manifold? Also, the connections coming off the end of your mani look a hell of a lot better than that stock setup. I personally haven't really looked closely at mine, but what was entailed in cleaning that up and making it look so.. idk, whats the word I'm looking for? Proper.


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Mike431635)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike431635* »_Sav, maybe I missed this, but what's the gold plate with the red tube/wire coming out of it between the TB and the manifold? Also, the connections coming off the end of your mani look a hell of a lot better than that stock setup. I personally haven't really looked closely at mine, but what was entailed in cleaning that up and making it look so.. idk, whats the word I'm looking for? Proper.

The brass plate inbetween the TB and the mani is the Snow Performance W/M adapter.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Dismal)*

Correction. It's actually a USRT product, not SP. It's an aluminum plate that was anodized copper. It holds one of the 2 water/meth nozzles on the car.
As for the connection(s) on the end of the mani, that big port is for the brake booster. The stock setup has a Y rubber hose that also goes down to the PCV under the mani. Since I removed all of that, I replaced the entire brake booster line with one piece of 19mm rubber line from Auto Zone.


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Correction. It's actually a USRT product, not SP. It's an aluminum plate that was anodized copper. It holds one of the 2 water/meth nozzles on the car.
As for the connection(s) on the end of the mani, that big port is for the brake booster. The stock setup has a Y rubber hose that also goes down to the PCV under the mani. Since I removed all of that, I replaced the entire brake booster line with one piece of 19mm rubber line from Auto Zone.

Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

Im confuesed with the diode mod, If i put a 4.7 volt diode on a stock 1.8t, I will be boosting about 17 psi, correct? And if that the case what will be the computer reading, 17psi?
And if its reading 17psi wont it go it go into limp since its above 14.5 psi?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (komo)*

4.3v diode for stock ecu
4.7v diode for chipped ecu


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm gonna be hitting 60k miles soon, so tbelt is coming up. BUT while I'm down there, I'll be throwing some Revolvers on there just to see how it'll do on the ko3s. Perhaps a new chapter will begin


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Revolvers? What's that?


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

cams


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

^^ I'm guessing, pulleys???


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

camshafts


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_cams

LOL!! I was thinkin' about that for a minute, tbh


----------



## jettacabby (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*

great writeup. i am new to the 1.8t engine. been a 16v to vr6 guy. 
this is a great starting point for me. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
As for the connection(s) on the end of the mani, that big port is for the brake booster. The stock setup has a Y rubber hose that also goes down to the PCV under the mani. Since I removed all of that, I replaced the entire brake booster line with one piece of 19mm rubber line from Auto Zone.

Can you post a pic of your brake booster line? Did you actually remove it from the booster?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re:  (QU1KGTI)*

It's just a piece of hose from the end port of the mani to the check valve close to the brake booster.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

so the line still loops up the firewall and over the intake like stock?
did you remove the complete line from the booster, then re install a new line with the oem check valve in place?
i'm still cleaning up my engine bay, just not sure how (or if) i should remove the line from the brake booster.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

I still have the loop that attaches to the clip on the firewall. Just pull the nylon tubing off the check valve and run a new line from there to the manifold.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

word. i was thinking about possibly running that line under the intake.


----------



## ultralarry (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

great writeup


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (ultralarry)*

WOW! Thank you, this is very helpful info for those like me who are new to the 1.8T's looking to mod there car.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

I am new to the 1.8t scene. I was wondering which exhaust I should go with because right now I'm torn between the two. On one hand I have a 3" turbo-back GHL system and on the other hand I have a Milltek system with a 3" primary pipe converting into a 2.5" system. On one hand the Milltek system will cost more, but only about $130 more and I have had experiences with Milltek. I don't know anything about GHL but have heard good things. What do you think?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (04GLImatt-sahn)*

GHL will be louder. Both are quality so listen to some sound clips of both to make your decision.


----------



## BMP20thAE (Jan 27, 2007)

Eurojet FTMFW!


----------



## Brecken (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (BMP20thAE)*

i love this writeup. Put it in my sig. so that more people will see it. Also most of these mods will still bennefit someone like myself that would probably never do a "bt" but probably a K04 setup. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## spoolin20 (Aug 23, 2007)

i was just curious u have a few different ways to achieve higher boost,but if i settle for the GIAC software which will increase the boost anyways,is there even any need to crank the wg or put the diode in? probably not right then u will be overboosting blah blah? right or wrong


----------



## Kyle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

SAVwKO is simply a genius for putting this togethor... Two thumbs way frickin up...


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Sorry, what I meant was more in regards to performance: Do you think a 3->2.5" milltek or the 3" GHL would be more beneficial?


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (04GLImatt-sahn)*

Also, checked out a couple vids/pics you posted of your girl's car...sick. Absolutely sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 04GLImatt-sahn at 10:32 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## vdubu05 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (04GLImatt-sahn)*

thank you thank you....wait till you see her next summer!


----------



## 3747GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

so have you ran it at the track to see what it will do and how do you crank the wastegate


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (jduarte)*

this is an amazing write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im VR6 guy so im fairly new to 1.8ts


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

i like this post


----------



## 0320AEgti (Jul 1, 2006)

just a little info from what i have seen i have a friend who is running apr software at the moment and then put the diode and then cranked the wastgate and it seemed to hinder his car when he reset his wastegate back to stock and removed the diode his car ran much much better and also the putting a 4bar did him no good at all either... just my .02cents from first hand


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (0320AEgti)*

he was obviously still hitting limp mod. therefore the diode wasn't working


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (0320AEgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320AEgti* »_just a little info from what i have seen i have a friend who is running apr software at the moment and then put the diode and then cranked the wastgate and it seemed to hinder his car when he reset his wastegate back to stock and removed the diode his car ran much much better and also the putting a 4bar did him no good at all either... just my .02cents from first hand

It'd be a little easier to follow this with some punctuation, just an FYI for future, and by hinder do you mean 5psi? If so, that's limp, and as was just said, diode wasn't working.
BTW I enjoyed reading your sig, especially the 2nd line.


----------



## country_agent (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice I just bought all the finishing parts from the writeup.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (country_agent)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for a great write up that I refer to often!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubajerseyDUBr32 (Jan 2, 2008)

great write up...thanks...just did the wastegate...


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

great write up. helped me out alot


----------



## Vegas337 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (chromedomewookie)*

Thanks Sav for all of your help that is a great write up!! ::thumbs up:: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeteNc03Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

over a year and a half and this thread is a good as the day it was written. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I appreciate you taking the time to do somehting like this


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (PeteNc03Wolf)*

No problem...I may end up updating/adding to it now that it's been over a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

how much power would you get??? with this setup


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_No problem...I may end up updating/adding to it now that it's been over a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

don't forget to add the lifespan of the turbo


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
don't forget to add the lifespan of the turbo









Meh...dual stage controller...extended life s







n


----------



## vietboi8705 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (jduarte)*

nice thread, subscribed.


----------



## Geraldinhoe (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (vietboi8705)*

very nice thread i hope to do some what the same on a k04


----------



## vwjon21 (Jan 17, 2004)

u rock man


----------



## kdagsjm (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (vwjon21)*

post for tracking


----------



## grnbeetle_8urv8 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re:SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP! (SAVwKO)*

Can you direct me to a good step by step for removal of the following: SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP.. I have a 1.8T Beetle and trying to clean up the engine bay.

J
'03 Beetle, 2.5 DP, WaterInj, ABD Intake & Front Mount Intrcooler, Pflow, Giac, Forge 007 DV,


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Re:SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP! (grnbeetle_8urv8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grnbeetle_8urv8* »_Can you direct me to a good step by step for removal of the following: SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP.. I have a 1.8T Beetle and trying to clean up the engine bay.

J
'03 Beetle, 2.5 DP, WaterInj, ABD Intake & Front Mount Intrcooler, Pflow, Giac, Forge 007 DV, 

Not sure how this relates but>> cleaning up the engine bay


----------



## grnbeetle_8urv8 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Re:SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP! (turbott920)*

Thanks


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

im two years late on a [email protected] awesome thread


----------



## dlight88 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (a lifeless plague)*

Best thread ever, thanks sav, you're the man this should hold me over til I can get a BT build together


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (dlight88)*








Been a long time since I first posted in this thread.


----------



## vdubs4lifekc (Jun 18, 2008)

great listing


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubs4lifekc)*

made a few updates to the 1st half to accomodate what's come out recently. cant believe this has lasted 2 years already.


----------



## vdubs4lifekc (Jun 18, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

post for thread tracking...thanks bro! I needed that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubs4lifekc (Jun 18, 2008)

Another really great mod and my favorite is a Electronic Cutout From QuickTimePerformance.com it gave me an extra 2 pounds of boost to readline and let the turbo spool up a hell of alot faster


----------



## sneezer (May 30, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

thanks


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_made a few updates to the 1st half to accomodate what's come out recently. cant believe this has lasted 2 years already.









That's what happens when you're a rock star!


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

great write up, how safe is the cracked waste gate on my 225 tt, its all stock just drop in filter and diverter valve??????


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (Vdub 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub 2.0* »_great write up, how safe is the cracked waste gate on my 225 tt, its all stock just drop in filter and diverter valve??????

not safe at all. follow what i say about the proper supporting mods for doing this. cranking it without proper cooling will give you a quick short torque spike and the car falls on its face early in the "upper" rpms.


----------



## dturk33 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (jduarte)*

Awesome write up.....saved under my favorites!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myslowturbo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (dturk33)*

ever since i got my car i have come to this page. made it my homepage... Thanks for all help on this writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (myslowturbo)*

I blew my K03S at step 12 hahaha


----------



## vdubs4lifekc (Jun 18, 2008)

what does it run in the quater mile


----------



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

great write up


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (black maqic20th)*

wow...i just saved this to my bookmarks...thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

post for future referance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (jduarte)*

awesome


----------



## amansenna (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Ltownhockey17)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## o3pass4t (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

holy hell man! thanks for the list. how much power can i push befor i have to start to do the insides of the motor


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (o3pass4t)*

So I dyno'ed the other day and I was really suprized at the result I was looking for at least 200whp ended up getting 163whp the first time then second run was 175whp and the third was 169whp 182wtq. I was mortified. Setup was garret front mount intercooler, r1 dv (which is leaking a bit of pressure but isn't seriously effecting performance I don't think), Boost 1.28-1.34bar which is around 18-19psi, Vtune settings 130%boost so not to hit limp and .75 degrees timing advanced, logs indicated timing wasn't being thrown past 6degrees, TIP and throttlebody hose, apr 3"downpipe, V-flow intake, stage 2 93oct program from apr. Fine was also blowing on intercooler.


----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

that boost leak isnt helping. I dont know if its the Vtune or what but your torque and HP curves are rough. Mine are nice and smooth with Revo stage 2.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (5P4RK4)*

I'm thinking its because my dv doesn't seal properly first of the apr dv's are crap and I got one but boost still spiked at 18-19 and held around 14. You think its because of the rough boost ? Because it does spike then fall off and peak again.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

20-30whp is a big difference you think it really is the dv?


----------



## turbo-y-zel (Dec 29, 2007)

wow....did the waste gate trick when i got home from work...made noticible difference w/ the other mods....thanks sav


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

at which point power wise would it require rods etc.? i realize that it's prob not possible with the ko3, but just curious for future reference.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas04gli* »_at which point power wise would it require rods etc.? i realize that it's prob not possible with the ko3, but just curious for future reference.

do a search. most of your questions have been answered already.. you could bend a rod at any time, most people do rods with anything over a GT28RS in the 300wheel tq ball park


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

300+wtq before 3k in your powerband will definitly throw a rod. It doesn't happen alot but you could definitly throw a rod at that torque spike at low rpm
anyways sav what do you thinks the problem?










_Modified by Budsdubbin at 10:58 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (myslowturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myslowturbo* »_ever since i got my car i have come to this page. made it my homepage... Thanks for all help on this writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sav is def the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ever since I found this thread last year, I've been going down the list, doing the mods to my GLI. I've emailed Sav on here or at the HSTunning site and he always responds with good advice. This dude rocks and when I move to oHIo in a few months I'm going to let them do a complete bad azz build up on my car.....buy him a few of these








Sav, you rock man. Keep it up.


----------



## mortir_04_GLI (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

What about pressure drops with the addition of a fmic? Everyone I talk to says to wait for a bigger turbo. I don't disagree that the stock side mount sucks and only works for one good pull, but i don't wanna sacrifice less boost for colder air...


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (mortir_04_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Macks04GLI* »_
Sav is def the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ever since I found this thread last year, I've been going down the list, doing the mods to my GLI. I've emailed Sav on here or at the HSTunning site and he always responds with good advice. This dude rocks and when I move to oHIo in a few months I'm going to let them do a complete bad azz build up on my car.....buy him a few of these








Sav, you rock man. Keep it up.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
























_Quote, originally posted by *mortir_04_GLI* »_What about pressure drops with the addition of a fmic? Everyone I talk to says to wait for a bigger turbo. I don't disagree that the stock side mount sucks and only works for one good pull, but i don't wanna sacrifice less boost for colder air...









There will most certainly be a pressure drop with the addition of a FMIC. You'll be adding more volume and length of air travel, which means line losses along the way from turbo to throttle. However, the drop is minimal, so long as you choose the proper pipe and core size, and the cooling benefits will outweigh the pressure drop.
On stock turbo I used 2.25" pipe from the turbo to the core, and 2.5" pipe to the throttle. Core was something like 27" long, 3" wide, 6" tall. For a 2871R (350+hp setup), I used the same size pipe, but a taller core. On something 450+ I'd move up to 2.5" on the hotside.
My partner Jeff put down 589whp using 2.5" pipe all around w/ a precision 750 core, so that's pretty much all you'll ever need, just don't run that big all around on stock turbo or you may notice a bigger loss than you expected.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*

Okay...I'm running 3" on both sides and I have stock turbo. I did this in preparation for a massive turbo, but that's about 12 months away. Will I be okay??????????
I got a VERY good deal on the FMIC, so I bought it. Plus I look f'n mean with the big tubing sticking out of the bumper!! Some dudes won't even run me!
gotta whore my whip:








this was a cruz to see off one of the guys who was headed for Texas. My baby is the plat grey on right. Ain't she sexy








We go hard in Hawaii baby!!
















okay, but really am I going to be okay with the 3" tubing or am I doing more good than bad?


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (Macks04GLI)*

...oh and since I've found this post I've done about 90% of the mods described. I only have few things left now:
- Water/Meth 
- Boost Controler
- crank the wg
- mayb get re-flashed since I'm "slightly modded" now(got the chip 1st when I had no mods)
- remove some stuff and make some things pretty
...AND i've done everything myself, minus the chip and the coils. My wife had that done as a birthday gift last year.


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Macks04GLI)*

If you went down to 2.25" hotside and 2.5" coldside you'd probably feel a boost response difference with no loss in performance. 3" is even too big for a HUGE turbo, however big HUGE is to you. We did 589whp with an HTA35R and 2.5" piping all around. There's no need for 3".


----------



## crew_cali (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Great right up, I really apprecaite all the info. It will deffinatly get me were I want to go with my car.


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (crew_cali)*

this thread is singlehandedly responsible for the smoldering hole in my wallet and the awesome sounds my car makes. thank youuuuu!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (pdxbora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxbora* »_this thread is singlehandedly responsible for the smoldering hole in my wallet and the awesome sounds my car makes. thank youuuuu!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your welcome...feel free to hit me up whenever with questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Macks04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Macks04GLI* »_
We go hard in Hawaii baby!!


You do what?


----------



## lilman1 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

thanks this is great info


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You do what?









GO HARD! It's a lifestyle








There are some die hard Dubbers on the island. You should visit bruh.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (pdxbora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxbora* »_this thread is singlehandedly responsible for the smoldering hole in my wallet and the awesome sounds my car makes. thank youuuuu!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x10!
That was so well stated.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_If you went down to 2.25" hotside and 2.5" coldside you'd probably feel a boost response difference with no loss in performance. 3" is even too big for a HUGE turbo, however big HUGE is to you. We did 589whp with an HTA35R and 2.5" piping all around. There's no need for 3".

Darn! Oh, well the great one has spoken and therefore I must obey. 
Suggested brand? Does someone make a 2.25/2.5 in a kit or do I need to have the tubing custom made? Can I keep my core....its pretty big too










_Modified by Macks04GLI at 10:01 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Macks04GLI)*

I would suggest having it made or make it yourself. Just buy the piping and estimate the number of bends you'll need (over-estimate b/c last thing you wanna do is be 90° short). I doubt anyone would sell you just a piping kit...there's stuff on ebay but meh, I'd rather have the piping made to fit than a kit made to fit.
Plus if you do custom, you can do a cold-side relocation of your bypass valve. If you want send me an email I can go through with you a list of all the bends and couplers you can/should use for doing a custom setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_I would suggest having it made or make it yourself. Just buy the piping and estimate the number of bends you'll need (over-estimate b/c last thing you wanna do is be 90° short). I doubt anyone would sell you just a piping kit...there's stuff on ebay but meh, I'd rather have the piping made to fit than a kit made to fit.
Plus if you do custom, you can do a cold-side relocation of your bypass valve. If you want send me an email I can go through with you a list of all the bends and couplers you can/should use for doing a custom setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder if those guys over at HS Tunning would make a custom kit for me? I heard they do excellent work.










_Modified by Macks04GLI at 1:55 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## speakeuro (Jan 22, 2009)

You are the man. Made my life a lot easier. Thank you.


----------



## TravisGLI (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (speakeuro)*

Def drop the piping size corey







even tho she looks beast!









Hey Sav, question. 
I got the Dualstage Boostvalve MBC, the partial throttle surging does happen to me but gah how do u deal with it! It really seems like my K03 doesnt like that mod. I was reccommended to diode my sensor on my FMIC piping going to the intake manifold. Somthing about keeping the ECU from trying to steady out the boost even tho im running a MBC? Any ideas/tips while running the mbc?







TIA


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TravisGLI)*

You don't need a dual-stage MBC, they are mostly for BT set-ups that have traction issues. The K03 is too small for hardware like that, get a TurboXS BC-HPBC


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You don't need a dual-stage MBC, they are mostly for BT set-ups that have traction issues. The K03 is too small for hardware like that, get a TurboXS BC-HPBC

Not true. If you care to prolong the life of any turbo, a dual stage is a good idea. A ko3s seeing 27psi spikes all day er day isn't gonna be good, so run the high stage run 27, the low stage run 12-15. Saves gas too. It's nice to not have to run the car on the ragged edge day in and out.
Anywho, the part throttle surging from an MBC is just something you learn to deal with. There's a slightly different driving style to be learned with one. Instead of letting off the gas right away when it spikes up just keep it consistent and the boost will bleed back off on it's own. A diode couldn't hurt on the MAP sensor wires, and if you run it at low boost for daily driving the surging shouldn't be nearly as bad, since it can only surge up to the setting on the controller.


----------



## audi_1.8t (May 3, 2009)

*(SAVwKO)*

12. CRANKED WASTEGATE: (FREE)
Where is this on my car? 1997 audi a4 1.8t


----------



## audi_1.8t (May 3, 2009)

*(SAVwKO)*

11. DIODE: ($2 NEW)
A diode is a very small electronic device with a voltage rating associated with it. What it does is regulates a voltage signal to its rating. For example, if you wire a 4.7 volt diode into a 5 volt circuit, the 5 volts enter the diode, and only 4.7 are sent out. The diode mod is a way to limit the amount of boost the ECU SEES. The ECU interprets voltage from the MAP sensor as boost. The max it is able to see on stock turbo programming is 5 volts. If it hits 5 volts, or if your boost level goes higher than what is spec’d, you’ll go into limp mode (5psi). By using a diode, you are regulating only the signal the MAP sensor sends to the ECU. By soldering in a 4.7v diode, the ECU will never receive higher than that voltage signal. 4.7v is equivalent to about 17psi. Therefore, if you want to run higher boost, once you hit 17psi, the ECU won’t know if you’re boosting higher than that by what the MAP sensor is telling it. If you log your boost (block 115), it will increase and then flat line at 17psi. But if you watch your boost gauge, you’ll see the actual amount of boost your making. Some tend to think a diode limits boost, where it’s actually limiting the boost the ECU sees so you can make more. It’s a very simple install. Jen’s GLI is running a 4.3v, which corresponds to 13psi. It SHOULD be running a 4.7v, but I probably mixed the two diodes up before I installed one.

How can i do this on my car?


----------



## Dave_The_Wave (May 8, 2009)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

This is why I now refer to you as God....Thank God everybody for this post.


----------



## jaime.denizard (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (Dave_The_Wave)*

So are the prices on this list still up to date? Or do they need to be updated?


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (jaime.denizard)*

Holy Crap. I cranked my WG today and what a difference. Awesome FREE mod. I can definitely feel the boost holding at higher RPMs. It also makes my Forge 007 DV a lot louder. For those guys who are wondering how to get that BOV sound. Get a DV and crank you wastegate. It's atleast 2X louder than it was before. Don't forget the Diode Mod as well.
Cheers!


----------



## vadikbond (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow. thanks alot for the write up.. best thing i have ever read. you the man for taking the time for this.


----------



## drftstars wolfsburg (Oct 29, 2009)

i ordered the diode yesterdy i was just wondering what the numbers were from stock to the 4.7 diode any help is apperciated


----------



## c_dymunoz (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

u guys are going to prob want to shoot me bc i got a intake question...and it was....whats your guys thoughts on the k and n 69 pyphoon complete cold air intake?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (c_dymunoz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c_dymunoz* »_u guys are going to prob want to shoot me bc i got a intake question...and it was....whats your guys thoughts on the k and n 69 pyphoon complete cold air intake?









thats its useless. you will gain sound and maybe..MAYBE a HP. Cold air intake dont do much because the air gets heated by the turbo either way...thats what the intercooler is there to do.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the info


----------



## slideways00 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

do u kno where i can buy a usb adapter?


----------



## usmcmincho (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*

can i get that email with the details


----------



## usmcmincho (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*

where can i order the diodes from and any tips on the install would be great


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (usmcmincho)*

can i do the diode and crank the waste gate if i got a chip?


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

Really cool write up!!!







I have a question for you if you dont mind... Can I crank the WG at the same time I'm using a ABD split second boost controller? this thing goes up only to 14.5 psi and I was wondering how to get a little more, lets say 17 psi, so can I mix the ABD/split second with a cranked WG? Do I have to use a 4.7v diode? I'm planing on tweaking with lemmiwinks and also add a water/meth system so I want to know if I could mix those two mods to get another 3 psi's or so. Thanks for the write up its very informative.


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

PS you can get a serial card to work on a computer without serial built into it. It has to do with the actual port it is on, which can be changed.
Under Windows XP, press the windows key, then pause break. Or right click My Computer and select Properties. Select Hardware, Device Manager. In the section, Ports, you will see the serial adapters COM port. Typically, a higher COM port is associated with different USB ports and most software is not programmed for higher ports. Possibly lemmiwinks has the ability to change the COM port, but if it doesn't typically just trying USB ports until it works is the key.


----------



## ubberdubbin05 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (SAVwKO)*

So Im new to the volkswagen world and I have a 2005 gti. I was seeing if I could get some help on how to expirement with my car and turn my boost up. My car is just stock at the moment and wanted to see what a safe psi would be to turn it up to an run on my car as stock? And what my car is running at stock psi?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: THE Stock turbo tuning guide...your source for what it takes! (ubberdubbin05)*

this is a great guide for those of us who dont have enough to just go...heck with the ko3 lets go BT well this is awsome you get





















and two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brandnewbeginning (Apr 27, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

okay.. so my questions is about the custom intercooler setup. With the piping, from my understanding, the options are limitless. I go run a "name brand" (such as SSAutoChrome) intercooler with some $50-$150 ebay piping, right?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Why add a diode if you already have a chip? I just got the APR Chip and already have exhaust, down-pipe, CAI and a turbotimer (bought used), but with APRs chip i get about 15 psi, what would be the benefit of adding a diode?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> You don't need a dual-stage MBC, they are mostly for BT set-ups that have traction issues. The K03 is too small for hardware like that, get a TurboXS BC-HPBC


though I agree it isnt needed, Owning a mk3 1.8t with all the basic bolt ons. Im running 205 40 16s and I roast them off in first and second at anything over 15 psi.Traction can be a big problem! I can guarantee you when I install my boostvalve I can get a much better launch than I ever could by modulating the throttle(which is hard as hell on a strung out ko3s). Plus It will be fun to have a close race going, then flick the switch and be out.lol


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

*About getting 300 whp from a K03S*

Do you really think you can get 300 whp out of the K03S? that's like 330-340 bhp, Im not trying to be a jerk, just think it would be almost impossible to get 300 wheel horse power out of the stock K03S, do you think is possible? Thanks and nice job, very useful info here.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

300whp out of the ko3s would be asking a little much even with water meth injection. You would probably need to open the motor and do some extensive motor work to even hope to hit it and at that point you might was well just go with something bigger even if it's just a K04


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

on a bone stock 1.8T engine I wouldn't add any more boost, ofcourse you can but this is why I say you shouldn't, you need to change your original DV valve for a splitter or a 007 because it will break in no time if you add boost, besides that you are totally safe all the way up to 1BAR (14.5 PSI), for this all you need is either an ABD Split Second Boost Controller $ 250 on theyr website or if you can't spend that money then I would do the DIODE mod and go ahead and add boost. Anyway to do the diode mod you will need a manual boost controller, a boost gauge and some other cheap stuff like wore, diodes, forge splitter, soldering iron and thats about it. 

You'll spend: 

forge splitter $ 160 shipped 
boost gauge $ 90 shipped 

1 or 2 diodes $ dirt cheap (1 buck) 

wire.... 

and some diagrams that are rolling around here somewhere.... 

For all this then its a better idea to get chipped... 


Basically I suggest getting the chip first, I started with the dioide, then ABD boost controller and finally I bought Maestro 7 and a Stage 2 chip form Eurodyne because I got sick of playing around, whenever you hear "do it right the first time" on this forum I would suggest follow the advice. 


Anyway long story short your options are: 


Diode mode (up to 14.5 psi) around $ 260 and you'll get some power but some bumps over the RPMs all the way up to red line. 


ABD boost controller $ 240 shipped, a pain in the ass to wire it up because you need to cut some wires from the ECU and tap into some more. Good power gains honestly and even better if you fine tune with Unisettings. 

Chip $ anywhere from 350 to 600, awesome power gains, very smooth, easy and headache free. 

Remember the ECU will tolerate up to 14.5 psi without having to add gas or retard timing, the ECU will compensate for the extra boost and you will be safe, just make sure you do the diode mod if you crank up the boost manually (without a chip) because you will go into LIMP mode just by adding extra boost.


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

That's what I thought, the K03S is very small and I thought 300 whp was a little too much, I might be getting a GT28RS in the nex days, Im currently running K03S with all bolt ons and water-meth, haven't dynoed the car so I have no clue what im putting down right now but I doubt it is even close to 260 whp.... Cant wait to get a little faster.


----------



## frostedflaker03 (Jun 20, 2008)

*yo*

how come you dont mention anything about n75 valves?


----------



## DubRubNY (May 9, 2010)

I didn't read thru all the posts but I noticed you didn't mention anything about an LSD in the op...


----------



## derbin2005 (Jan 15, 2011)

*WOW*

AWESOME write-up man! 

Which mods would u recommend to be the easiest and most reliable for my VW that i have to drive daily? I do not have time to let it be out of commission for upgrades....


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

bump to read later


----------



## naadrow (May 18, 2011)

would the parts be cheaper or have you been kept up to date with the pricing


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

> *Originally Posted by* naadrow
> would the parts be cheaper or have you been kept up to date with the pricing


 What are you asking? 

Buy software and supporting mods... when the K03S dies get a bigger turbo... and so on.


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> What are you asking?
> 
> Buy software and supporting mods... when the K03S dies get a bigger turbo... and so on.


no, i think he is asking about the prices listed for the parts in the original post.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Can one run the NGK plugs with out any mods done to the car?


----------



## Uberbeans (Nov 30, 2011)

*cranked wastegate AND apr?*

If you have a chiped awd will you see a diference by cranking your waste gate or is this already being handled by the programming?


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

Just remember, Gonzo Tuning has a stage 2 tune for $300. Ups the boost to 20-21 psi on a stock KO3s. Much more affordable than the other big companies at $500 a pop.


----------



## Uberbeans (Nov 30, 2011)

Not having heard of gonzo I have some questions. How did they get theirhorsepower figures? Why are they cheaper? Has anyone used them on this board?


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

Uberbeans said:


> Not having heard of gonzo I have some questions. How did they get theirhorsepower figures? Why are they cheaper? Has anyone used them on this board?


Gonzo is one guy doing tunes out of a shop from what I've gathered. He is cheaper for this reason, he created the tunes with his own knowledge of VW turbo systems. Do a search on Gonzo Tuning within the forum and you will find reviews. Also read this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...300-1.8T-12v-24v-VR6-Launch-Control-included!

I did the 6 hour trial for APR's stage 1 and this stage 2 from Gonzo pulls much harder & boosts higher. That is about all I know - from one VW owner to another.:beer:


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Requiem for The master Savwko We Salute You !!!*

Wish you were still here Sav helping us noobs coax more power out of these 1.8t's.Sure helped me. I wonder how much better track times you would have had using the virtual exhaust system or the set up at quik time Performance.30 hp and torque for 150 bucks .What a deal !!!!


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

old thread, wow.

Decent read though


----------



## EUROmullet18T (Mar 13, 2010)

good info, always fun to look these over.


----------



## matty675 (Oct 2, 2011)

If the ECU is chipped, why would the diode mod be necessary?


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

Instead of starting a new thread ill ask my question here.
My car and mods:
04.5 GLi 
3".dp into stock exhaust with muffler deleted
Filter on maf with pwrhaus tip
Apr 93oct


I just got a Apr ecu. When I took it out for a spin, in 6th gear at 70mph, I would hold 23psi until it got up in the rpms. Then it would fall to around 15psi or so. This was for every gear.

Before I had the ecu I ran the diode and mbc. When ever I got the ecu I just took of the mbc and ran my stock n75.

The other day I took the diode off because it was the 11psi diode. I thought it might make me run lean. 

Now my boost is at 18psi under same circumstances, but falls to 9psi at red line.
it was my understanding that the diode didn't control anything with the amount of boost you had, but prevented the ecu from seeing it.

Cliffs: got Apr ecu, with diode and no mbc I ran higher boost, then without the diode and no mbc.

At no point in time have I ran a mbc with the APR ecu

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## jettaquez (Sep 28, 2011)

learned some new things today thx


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

My spec mk4 with ko3s
Apr stage 2
Forge 007 d/v
Apr d/p with milltek back
Forge tip
Tyrolsport smic
Devils own wmi
Cranked standard wastegate
97ron

Dyno'd at 190whp ran max boost 18psi and held at 15. Now fitted forge wastegate and velocity stack, now boosts at 21-22
psi holds at 18. Not been on rollers again yet. Will use 98/99ron for next dyno run. Mined pulls very well.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Followed the Clues*

Well,I have the ko3s 1.8t on a new beetle. I flollowed almost all of Savwko's mod list ,except for the fmic and meth.To keep things cool however.I have a dual tube ,forced cold air set up ,going into a custom box that has been insulated with with some expensive material. My motor does not ever get hot enough for the cooling fans to kick in,even after some hard summer runs,if I open the hood and feel the cone air filter metal ring and surrounding area,it is cool to the touch.
Savwko put down spikes of 27 psi and 15 psi at redline with a fully cranked wastegate.I'm
boosting 25 psi all the way up to 5800 rpms,and hold 22 psi at 7200 rpms. I know many of you will say I'm pushing air but I can feel the power differential increasing significantly from 18 to 22 psi and again from 22 psi to 25.The car pulls like a raped ape. I do have one current issue and that is The car wo'nt boost past 15 psi in first gear.I think the throttle body is closing ,from the ecu trying to protect the motor. I'm hoping a TBa will solve this issue.
I have never dynoed the car or tracked it ,but wonder what power I am making vs Savwko.
Especially that I am boosting 6 psi more than he was at redline


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

people'z the spring on the waste gate mod is much better than "cranking the waste gate"... if you crank that gate its not gona have much room to open up.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

nuff said said:


> Well,I have the ko3s 1.8t on a new beetle. I flollowed almost all of Savwko's mod list ,except for the fmic and meth.To keep things cool however.I have a dual tube ,forced cold air set up ,going into a custom box that has been insulated with with some expensive material. My motor does not ever get hot enough for the cooling fans to kick in,even after some hard summer runs,if I open the hood and feel the cone air filter metal ring and surrounding area,it is cool to the touch.
> Savwko put down spikes of 27 psi and 15 psi at redline with a fully cranked wastegate.I'm
> boosting 25 psi all the way up to 5800 rpms,and hold 22 psi at 7200 rpms. I know many of you will say I'm pushing air but I can feel the power differential increasing significantly from 18 to 22 psi and again from 22 psi to 25.The car pulls like a raped ape. I do have one current issue and that is The car wo'nt boost past 15 psi in first gear.I think the throttle body is closing ,from the ecu trying to protect the motor. I'm hoping a TBa will solve this issue.
> I have never dynoed the car or tracked it ,but wonder what power I am making vs Savwko.
> Especially that I am boosting 6 psi more than he was at redline


Using Vag Com you can log your car and do a virtual dyno if you want. That may be worth a half hour of your time.


----------



## naterizzle (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, I know it's old, but this is excellent information. Not trying to build a monster, but I'm definitely going to pull from this list on a few items.....


----------



## 99WJ04B5 (Mar 23, 2014)

outstanding! buying a b5.5 passat that is already 1+. was curious where to go next...thanks!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

BEST TUNING

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## Javidmkiv (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice weight up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWRSAT WAGEN (May 19, 2011)

Great reading! Great info, great responses. I learned a lot. Thanks.


----------



## bradenfall (Jul 18, 2014)

Great info look forward to using it on my gti! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegson1 (Jul 27, 2015)

*2008 Gti*

I got a 2008 Gti and this post helped me figure out just how much im going to do to it, thank you


----------



## CecVW1.8t (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you so much

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

I originally posted in this thread waaaay back in 2007 or so - somewhere in the middle pages - and have since done just about all of the mods he listed. Great Info here, so free bump. :beer:


----------



## 2stroke (May 30, 2009)

*Wastegate actuator/spring cranking pressure... ?*



SAVwKO said:


> *12. CRANKED WASTEGATE:*
> The nice thing about this mod is that it’s free power.
> However, there are atleast *two* things you SHOULD have done to not worry about anything bad happening…
> This write-up IS to get you lots of power efficiently right *?*
> ...


 1.8T 20V longitudinally mounted motor. ( Audi A6 / Audi A4 / VW Passat / Skoda Superb / Seat Exeo )

Wastegate actuator/spring cranking opening pressure...
What is considered as a normal wastegate opening pressure for these Turbo's *?* 

* K03-005
* K03-029
* K03-073
* K04-015

This is to get a _baseline_ to know what to start from.


----------

